#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  J&H moppen- en raadselhoek

## Terra Lyte Entertainment

Dusssssssssss als we dan toch bezig zijn kunnen we misschien wel eens moppen vertelluh?

Greetzzzz

Sound &amp; Light Rulezzzz

----------


## Niek...

De directeuren van Amstel, Heineken en Grolsch zitten op het terras.
De ober vraagt wat de heren willen drinken. Zegt de Amstel directeur:
"Geeft U mij maar een Amstel." De Heineken directeur wil graag een Heineken. Aan de Grolsch directeur dezelfde vraag. "Geeft U mij maar water!". De twee andere directeuren kijken hem aan..."Tja; als jullie geen bier nemen doe ik het ook niet!"


Hoe noem je een huilende neger?
Een snikker


*Greetz Niek*

----------


## splash

Die grap van jou klopt niet: Grolsch neemt een grolschje, Heineken vraagt om water  :Smile:  :Smile: 



Bijgewerkt door - splash op 17/10/2002  21:57:14

----------


## Niek...

Hee, ik ben een Twentenaar...dus Grolsch gaat voor <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Niet dat ik niet graag Heineken drink, maar als ik de keuze tussen Grolsch en Heineken heb ben ik snel uitgedacht...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## BENjpt

D'r heeft een echtpaar een reis geboekt naar wel een hele speciale bestemming... het Oelebos met de langelul indianen. Terplekke aangekomen besluit het echtpaar de langelul indianen te gaan zoeken..
Ze lopen door het bos en komen een indiaan tegen met een lul tot z'n knieen.. het echtpaar begint hard te lachen en de man maakt allemaal foto's.. zegt de indiaan wat is er? Nou zegt de man u bent vast een langelul indiaan.. Wel nee zegt de indiaan die zitten veel verder in het bos..
Dus het echtpaar loopt verder en komen een indiaan tegen met een lul tot z'n enkels.. Wederom hard gelach en foto's, maar volgens die indiaan zitten de echte lange lul indianen verderop bij de rivier.. het echtpaar loopt verder en komt aan bij de rivier..Op dat moment komt er een indiaan uit de rivier met een lul die gewoon achter hem aansleept.. Het echtpaar begint enorm hard te lachen, waarop de indiaan zegt: "Ja lach maar.. jij hebt ook een kleintje als je net uit het water komt!".

greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Wat krijg je als je Timothy mcveigh kruist met een roadie?
een Exploadie.

Wat krijg je als je een Deens merk lampen kruist met een merk luidsprekers?
Een lichtgevende speaker die honden kan africhten.....

Ralph

----------


## beyma

Wat is het verschil tussen beffen en bier van de aldi ?????


bij beffen smaakt alleen de eerste slok naar zeik...... 

martijn.

----------


## wes340

Wat is een mongool met een stukje ham om zijn lul en een stukje kaasi n zijn kont????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿??????????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿






josti hamkaas




greets wesley

Kom je voor garantie,
Dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## wes340

Wat is het toppunt van vrijgevigheid??¿¿??¿¿??¿¿




Als je je wijf zwanger hebt gemaakt keihard roepen
WIE HET KINDJE KRIJGT MAG HET HOUDEN!!!!!




greets wesley

Kom je voor garantie,
Dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## ralph

ff een updateje, gewoon uit meligheid omdat ik laatst wakker werd met iets wat weer vaag te maken had met AliB....

Een gemiddelde rapper: Ali Doorsnee
Een erg kleine rapper: Ali Pigmee
De broer van de rapper: Ali Twee
Een hyperactieve rapper: Ali ADHD
Een rapper ...

... die in de problemen zit Ali Puree
... die leert lezen en schrijven Ali ABC
... die dagelijks zijn krantje krijgt Ali Abonnee
... die veel last van puistjes heeft Ali Acne
... die van avondeten houdt Ali Diner
... die vaak in de kroeg zit Ali Café
... die best wel grappig is Ali Cabaretier
... met een slechte stoelgang Ali Diarree
... die in de hens staat Ali Flambé
... die doet wat je zegt Ali Gedwee
... die 't voor geld doet Ali Prostituee
... uit de achterhoek Ali Enschede
... die staat te trippen Ali LSD
... die niet veel zeurt Ali Tevree
... die niet origineel is Ali Cliché
... die in je mond smelt Ali Toffee
... die het meteen doet Ali Plug & Play
... die het netjes vraagt Ali AUB
die veel in de kerk is Ali Dominee
die graag op het strand zit Ali Zee
die aan het bevallen is Ali Wee
die van dieren houdt Ali Vee
die niet van koffie houdt Ali Thee
die vrouwelijke trekjes Ali Snee
die veel moet poepen Ali Plee
die ongesteld is Ali OB
die niets wil Ali Nee
die niet achter wil blijven Ali Mee
die vrolijk is Ali Jéé
die groet Ali Heej
met homeseksuele trekjes Ali Gay
die een andere rapper beter vindt Ali Dré
die van de winter houdt Ali Slee
die kan toveren Ali Fee
die moet afwassen Ali Corvee
met een gejatte auto Ali BMW
die niet opschiet Ali Alez
die in de bijstand zit Ali WW
die met pensioen is Ali AOW
die bidt Ali Pray
die er niet toe doet Ali N.V.T.
die goedkoop belt Ali Tele2
die zich onveilig voelt Ali Peperspray
op een broodje Ali Kip Saté
die aan het netwerk gekoppeld is Ali UTP
die spits is bij Tottenham Hotspurs Ali Kanouté
die heel erg op zich zelf zit Ali Privé
die graag terug wil naar zijn eigen land Ali Heimwee
die alles goed vindt Ali Oké

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Stond deze niet toevallig op Lach van de Dag afgelopen week? [:P] maar toch wel lachen zo'n oud topic

----------


## djbirdie

Op een dag verbreekt de 10-jarige dochter het stilzwijgen bij het avondeten en verkondigt heel ernstig: "Ik ben geen maagd meer!"
Na deze woorden valt een onheilspellende stilte in huis. Dan herneemt vader zich, en brult naar moeder: "Martha, gij hebt schuld hieraan! Gij kleedt u altijd zo frivool en sletterig en je doet de mannen altijd hun ogen verdraaien en fluiten! Bovendien gedraagt ge u verrekte obsceen waar onze dochter bij is!" Naar de oudere dochter van 20 roept vader: "En jij, jij hebt ook schuld. Je moet niet denken dat ik niet weet dat je een vibrator in je nachtkastje hebt!" Waarop de moeder kwaad naar vader roept: "Hou jij je mond! Juist jij moet je opwinden. Je geeft de helft van je loon uit aan de hoeren, je toert rond in de rosse buurt en sinds we kabeltelevisie hebben kijk je de hele tijd naar de pornofilms. Om nog maar te zwijgen van die trut van een sekretaresse van je, die je regelmatig met zo'n engelstemmetje opbelt en dan zelfs met ons dochtertje spreekt!"
De geschockeerde en vertwijfelde moeder wendt zich tot de kleine dochter en vraagt: "Maar mijn schatje toch, hoe is het gebeurd?"
Het kleintje kijkt haar met grote ogen aan en zegt: "Maar mammie, de juffrouw heeft mijn rol in het kerststuk verandert. Ik ben geen maagd meer maar een herderinnetje."

--------------


Een man vraagt aan een vriend:
"Trouwen op een vrijdag, brengt dat ongeluk?"
Zegt die vriend:
"Ik zou niet weten waarom vrijdag een uitzondering zou zijn."

--------------

A penguin was driving through Arizona on a hot, summer Sunday when he noticed his oil light was on. He got out of the car and, sure enough, it was leaking oil all over the road. 

The penguin drove around the corner to a service station and asked the mechanic to take a look at it. The mechanic said he had a few others to look at first but if he came back in an hour he could tell the penguin what was wrong with his car. The penguin agreed and went for a walk. 

He found an ice-cream shop and thought a big bowl of vanilla ice cream would really hit the spot, since he was a penguin and it was Arizona in the summer, after all. He sat down at the counter and started in on his ice cream. Of course he had no hands so it was rather messy. By the time he was done he had ice cream all over his flippers, and his mouth was a total mess. 

He walked back to the service station and said to the mechanic, "Did you find out what is wrong with my car?" 

The mechanic replied, "It looks like you've blown a seal." 

"No no," said the penguin. "It's just ice cream."

----------


## Gast1401081

ze hebben deze week in Almelo een tandarts neergestoken, maar de dader was al snel gepakt, en idd, was een Rapper, genaamd Oral B.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben een gelukkig man.
Mijn vriendin en ik hebben al meer dan een jaar een relatie dus besluiten we te gaan trouwen..

Mijn ouders helpen me op elke manier die ze maar kunnen bedenken, mijn vrienden hebben mij aangemoedigd en mijn vriendin?? Ze is echt een droom!!

Er is alleen 1 ding waar ik me ongerust over maak, heel ongerust eigenlijk en dat ene ding is haar jongere zusje.. Mijn aanstaande schoonzusje is 20 jaar, draagt super korte minirokken en laag uitgesneden truitjes..

Ze bukt regelmatig wanneer ze in mijn buurt is en ik zie dan haar string...  Volgens mij doet ze het express..  Want ze doet het nooit als ze bij iemand anders staat..Op een dag belde ze me op en vroeg of ik even wilde langskomen om de uitnodigingen te bekijken..

Ze is alleen als ik daar aankom.. Ze fluistert tegen me dat ik binnenkort getrouwd ben en dat ze gevoelens en verlangens heeft voor me waar ze niet overheen kan komen en eigenlijk ook niet overheen wil komen..  Ze zegt tegen me dat ze 1 keer de liefde wil bedrijven met me voordat ik trouw met haar zus en de rest van mijn leven met haar zus verbonden zou zijn..  Ik sta helemaal in shock en krijg geen woord meer uit mijn keel...

Vervolgens zegt ze: ik ga naar boven, naar mijn slaapkamer en als je ermee wilt doorgaan kom dan maar naar boven en pak me..Ik ben stom verbaasd en nog helemaal in shock terwijl ik kijk hoe ze naar boven loopt..Boven aan de trap doet ze haar string uit en gooit deze naar beneden..

Ik blijf nog even daar staan, draai me om en loop rechtstreeks naar de voordeur..

Ik loop rechtstreeks naar de auto toe..

Mijn aanstaande schoonvader staat buiten.. Met tranen in zijn ogen geeft hij me een knuffel en zegt: We zijn erg blij dat je geslaagd bent voor onze kleine test.. We kunnen ons geen betere man voorstellen voor onze dochter..

Welkom in de familie!!

De moraal van dit verhaal is:"

"Bewaar altijd je condooms in de auto"

----------


## som

een man ziet deze maatschappij niet meer zitten en besluit monnik te worden.
treed in bij het eerste klooster wat hij tegenkomt,
na een intake verteld de abt dat het een stille orde is en 2 woorden per jaar mogen spreken.
na een jaar komt hij bij de abt en zegt; bed keihard
na nog een jaar weer bij de abt; eten steenkoud
bij het derde jaar; ik vertrek.
geen wonder zegt de abt, 
je bent hier nu 3 jaar en het enigste wat je doet is klagen!

----------


## timmel

Wat is het kleinste visnetje ter wereld???



Een damesstring...



Er past maar 1 mossel in.  :-)

----------


## Gast1401081

toppunt van brutaliteit en stoer doen??

in je string poepen...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> toppunt van brutaliteit en stoer doen??
> 
> in je string poepen...



Poepen is hier bij ons wat anders zunne Mac'ske  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

en wat dan wel???

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> en wat dan wel???



Stieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Klaaske_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> ...



Je bent al in Belgium geweest hé klaaske  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
@Mac. kom vlug eens naar Belgium, dan geef ik jou een demonstratie [^]
op-en-neer-op-en-neer-op-en-neer- hop-hop-hop-oefffffffff, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Big Grin: 
@Klaaske, wanneer kom de gij nen keer frieten eten jong  :Big Grin: 
siske 
sis

----------


## DJ_Compact

Misschien hoort dit niet helemaal thuis op dit forum maar toch...





> citaat:Er is een wereldwijd onderzoek geweest naar de grootte van het mannelijk geslachtsorgaan. Uit dat onderzoek kwam naar voren dat Indianen de langste hebben, en dat de Friezen de dikste hebben. 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Wat ze tegenwoordig allemaal niet onderzoeken[:0]

Met vriendelijke groet, Winnetoe Tjepkema!

----------


## Gast1401081

dan is er inderdaad verschil tussen poepen en poepen. 
Wij bedoelen hier in het noorden de zgn grote boodschap deponeren. ( wat een schijtomschrijving...).....

----------


## martje

Twee dwergen gaan met twee hoeren mee naar een hotel. En ze gaan per stel in een kamer. En het lukt die ene dwerg niet om een harde brandblusser te krijgen. Zijn schiettuig laat het volledig afweten. Maar in de kamer ernaast hoort hij die andere dwerg steeds roepen: 1, 2, 3, uuuh, uuuh, uuuh. 
Die gaat effe lekker te keer denkt-ie. De volgende morgen spreken die twee dwergen elkaar voor het hotel. Die dwerg met die weigerende vimbus vertelt dat het bij hem alleen maar bij een beetje voelen en tieten knijpen is gebleven. Meer werd het niet zegt-ie. Ach zegt die andere dwerg, bij mij was het nog erger. Ik kon niet eens op het bed komen.

Dr was een bus met bejaarden en die maken een tochtje. Komt er op een gegeven moment een oud vrouwtje naar voren schuifelen in die bus en die zegt tegen die chauffeur: chauffeur, dr zit een ouwe man met een bril op achterin de bus en die zat net met zijn hand onder mijn rokken.  
Oma zegt die buschauffeur, die helemaal geen zin heeft om zijn bus aan de kant te zetten, waarom komt u niet in die stoel hier vooraan zitten. Dan zal ik er wel voor zorgen dat hij u niet meer lastig valt. Nou, zo gezegd, zo gedaan. Een paar minuten later komt er weer een oud vrouwtje naar voren strompelen en die zegt: chauffeur, dr zit een ouwe man met een bril op achterin en die zat net met zijn hand onder mijn rokken. 

Nou, dat wordt die chauffeur toch wel te gek, dat die stopt die bus, loopt naar achteren en inderdaad, dr zit een oude kerel met hele dikke brilleglazen achterin de bus. Die zit op de grond en die voelt met zijn handen om zich heen. Zegt die chauffeur tegen hem: Meneer, vertelt u mij s wat u aan het doen bent?. Chauffeur antwoordt die ouwe, ik ben mijn toupet kwijt. Ik had hem net twee keer te pakken, maar iedere keer glipt-ie weer door mijn vingers.

Na jarenlang SRV-man geweest te zijn besluit Theo dat hij ermee gaat stoppen. Al die jaren heeft hij zijn klanten tot hun volle tevredenheid bediend. Zo ook Ans, een mooi jong kapstertje waar Theo al jaren heimelijk verliefd op is. Omdat het toch zijn laatste dag is en hij daarom niets te verliezen heeft, besluit hij de stoute schoenen aan te trekken
Wanneer Ans de SRV-wagen inkomt en er verder geen klanten aanwezig zijn, vertelt Theo wat hij voor haar voelt en dat hij graag eens met haar naar bed zou willen. "Nou, Theo dat kan toch," zegt Ans, "als je aanstaande donderdag naar mijn flatje komt, dan mag je me van alle kanten nemen zo vaak als je maar wilt." Die donderdag komt Theo in zijn mooiste pak en met een bos bloemen aan bij het flatje van Ans en hij belt aan. 

Omdat het even duurt voordat de deur geopend wordt, besluit Theo vast zijn yoghurtbuks uit zijn broek te halen om het voor Ans extra spannend te maken. Gaat die voordeur open zeg en wie staat daar! De vriend van Ans! Even schrikt Theo terwijl-ie daar zo met zijn staafmixer in zijn hand staat, maar dan schreeuwt-ie tegen de verbaasde vriend: "Als dat wijf van jou nu niet onmiddellijk haar rekening betaalt, pis ik je hele gang onder!"

Wat is de overeenkomst tussen een hoer en een bungeejumper? Nou luister: het is even duur, je geniet er net zo kort van en als het rubber knapt ben je de lul.

Zegt die man op de stoel: "ik ben trucker, nooit thuis, vroem vroem". De volgende dag komt de eerste man weer in het dagverblijf en die andere zit er nog steeds: "vroem vroem, ptssss, vroem vroem". Weer vragen wat er met hem is: "ben trucker, nooit thuis, vroem vroem". De derde dag gaat de eerste man naast de man op de stoel staan en maakt neukbewegingen met zijn heupen. Vraagt de trucker: " wat ben jij aan het doen?" Zegt de man: "ik neuk je vrouw, je bent toch nooit huis!"!

Komt een hoogzwangere vrouw bij de dokter en die zegt;"Dokter ik wil graag de pil hebben". Zegt die dokter: "Mevrouwtje, dat heeft toch geen zin meer. U bent al lang zwanger". Zegt die vrouw: "En toch wil ik graag aan de pil! ". Zegt die dokter: "Mevrouw, nogmaals, ik leg U uit dat dat helemaal geen zin heeft, want U bent al zwanger!!" Zegt die vrouw: "Ja, maar mijn man wil steeds

----------


## daanjo

Een getrouwd koppel rijdt op de autostrade tegen 120 km/u. 
De man zit aan het stuur. 
Plots kijkt zijn vrouw hem aan en zegt: "Schat, ik weet dat we al twintig jaar getrouwd zijn, maar ik wil scheiden". 

De man zegt niks, maar gaat stilaan harder rijden, tot 130 km/u. 
Dan zegt de vrouw: "Ik wil niet dat je probeert van me dat uit mijn hoofd te praten, want dat heeft geen zin. 
Ik heb een affaire met je beste vriend en hij is een veel betere minnaar dan jij". 

Opnieuw zegt de man niks, maar gaat harder rijden terwijl zijn woede 
opborrelt. 
"Ik wil het huis", zegt de vrouw. 

En opnieuw gaat de man harder rijden, nu al 150 km/u. 
"En ik wil ook de auto, het geld, de bankrekeningen en alle 
kredietkaarten". 

De man begint plots uit te wijken richting een betonnen steunpaal van een hoger-liggende brug. 
Dit maakt de vrouw wat zenuwachtig, en ze vraagt: 
Is er niks dat jij wil?". 
"Nee nee," zegt de man, "ik heb alles wat ik nodig heb." 
"Ah zo," zegt de vrouw, "en wat is dat dan?". 
Vlak voor ze tegen meer dan 180 tegen de betonnen muur aanvliegen, 
glimlacht de man naar zijn vrouw en zegt ... 
"de airbag".

----------


## jans

De relatie van een echtpaar wordt wat minder. Manlief gaat na het avondmaal voor de buis op de bank liggen en slaapt stevast voor 21:00 uur. Met geen mogelijkheid is hij nog te porren voor het bedrijven van de liefde.
Ze besluit hierover met de huisarts te praten en deze adviseerd haar een nieuw op de markt gebrachte pil, nee niet viagra maar meer een stimulator. Omdat ze voor haar moeder, die slaapproblemen heeft, toch nog even naar de apotheek moet besluit ze de medicijnen direct te gaan halen.
Tijdens de avondmaal vraagt ze haar man het medicijn in te nemen, hij wil weten waar het voor is en na een lang verhaal weet ze haar man te overtuigen de pil te slikken. De eerste avond ligt haar man al voor 20:00 uur te pitten, misschien heeft het wat tijd nodig denkt ze. Maar een week heeft ze het gehad en rent huilend naar haar moeder die een blok verderop woont. Als ze aanbeld doet er niemand open, wat vreemd is want haar moeder gaat 's avonds nooit weg. Als ze door de brievenbus haar moeder wil roepen hoort ze gekreun van boven. Ze bedenkt zich niet slaat een raam in en rent naar moeders slaapkamer. Daar ziet ze haar met een komkommer tussen de benen kreunend, hij mot erin en hij zal derin.

----------


## djbirdie

hmm beetje voorspelbaar  :Wink:

----------


## lefke

De nieuwe pastoor was zo zenuwachtig dat hij de eerste mis bijna niet kon spreken.
Hij vroeg de bisschop om raad.
Deze raadde hem aan voor de mis twee a drie druppels wodka in een glas water te doen en dit op te drinken.
De pastoor deed dit en de mis verliep prima: hij was de rust zelve en alles ging zoals het moest.
Nadat de pastoor het recept nogmaals had genomen maar deze keer met iets meer wodka bleef hij zelfs rustig tijdens de mis terwijl het buiten regende en stormde alsof de wereld verging.

Toen hij na de mis weer in de pastorie kwam lag er een briefje voor hem van de bisschop :

Beste Pastoor,
Bij dezen neem ik de vrijheid enige feedback te geven op uw laatste mis en hoop dat u aan deze punten zal werken.

- Het is niet nodig citroenschijfjes op de rand van de misbeker te steken.
- Het hokje naast het altaar is de biechtstoel en geen WC
- Er zijn 10 geboden, geen 12
- Er waren 12 apostelen, geen 14
- Geen van de apostelen was een dwerg en niemand droeg een rood kapje.
- ***** Christus en de Apostelen duiden we niet aan als "J.C. and the Gang".
- David won van Goliath maar niet door het geven van een "trap in de ballen".
- We noemen Judas niet Hoerenjong en de paus noemen we niet El Padrino.
- Bin Laden had niets te maken met de dood van *****.
- Het wijwater is er om te zegenen, niet om de nek te verfrissen.
- Waarom u de miswijn in een teug heeft leeggedronken, dan zout gelikt en daarna in een citroen heeft gebeten snap ik nog steeds niet.
- Die "muts met die kleine tieten" was Moeder Maria.
- In het vervolg niet meer steunen op de beelden, deze al helemaal niet meer zoenen.
- De "Freak in het midden" is overigens *****. Hij hangt daar niet uit verveling maar is aan het kruis genageld.
- Diegene in de hoek bij het koor welke u eerst betitelde als homo en later als travestiet in nachtpon was ik.
- De preek wordt in principe niet beëindigd met een luide boer. Tijdens de offerande zingt men liever niet Dominique nique nique, zeker niet als men zijn lach niet kan inhouden.
- Bij de comminie wordt er niet tot de parochie gezegd : "Haast ulle, want op is op"
- Zijn Heiligheid de Paus heeft geen bijnamen zoals "De Peetvader" of "De James Brown van het Christendom".
- Preken gaan enkel over het geloof, niet over het WK of de "Mokkes". Ze bevatten zeker geen vettige moppen.
- Maria Magdalena was geen stoephoer, noch "dat mokkel" van JC.
- Men zegge : "Ave Maria" en niet "Santé Maria" ... "Vol van genade" en niet "Vol tot de naden" ... "Hosanna in den hoge" en niet "Marihuana in den hoge".
- Het kruis dat op het altaar staat is niet aangesloten op een biertap.
- Bruce Willis & Sharon Stone waren niet aanwezig op de kruisiging van ***** Christus.
- Het uitverkoren volk zijn niet "die van RWDM"
- De parochianen worden uitgenodigd op de volgende eucharistieviering, en niet op de rave-party van volgende week op dezelfde plaats.
- Judas gaf gewoon een kus aan *****, hij had er geen relatie mee, en zeker geen sexuele.
- Het kan tot verwarring leiden, maar wierook wordt niet gerookt, noch gesnoven. Toch niet in het bijzijn van 200 gelovigen. Er waren trouwens ook geen coffeeshops in Nazareth.
- De opbrengst van de omhaling dient niet voor een rondje voor de hele zaak.
- Als u dan toch misselijk wordt, gelieve dan niet te kotsen in het wijwater om er vervolgens de parochianen mee te zegenen. De correcte benaming is overigens "kwispedoor", en niet "dat stuk WC-borstel".
- De volgende keer graag twee druppels wodka in het water en niet omgekeerd.

Met vriendelijke groet,

De Bisschop

----------


## timmel

leuk zo'n priester, dan ga ik iedere week wel naar zijn rave-party :-)

----------


## moderator

uit de inbox van een bevriende verloskundige las ik de onderstaande mail:
 www. com!

----------


## lefke

ik weet het, mega-lange post maar ik vind hem echt wel de moeite (werk wel zelf op een informatica helpdesk, misschien daarom dat mijn collega's en ik hem goed vonden  :Big Grin: )
als ie echt te lang is, geef maar een seintje dan haal ik hem er wel af (of laat de mod hem er maar afhalen, dat bespaart mij de moeite  :Big Grin: )

[u]het leven van een helpdesker</u>

Dag 1: 
8:05  Maandagochtend, te laat toegekomen op het werk, 3 mensen vooraan op de autosnelweg besloten om een stiptheidsactie te ondernemen en tegen 12,5 kmh naar hun zielige job te rijden.
Dagen waarop het vlot gaat op de snelweg wil zeggen dat diezelfde mensen een dagje verlof hebben. 

Terwijl ik nog volop bezig ben met mijn laptop op te starten staat er reeds een gebruiker aan mijn troon.
"Heb je mijn mailtje al gelezen?"
Ik kijk naar mijn scherm en zie het windows logo verschijnen. Iets in mij zegt dat outlook tijdens deze procedure niet kan starten, de gebruiker denkt daar blijkbaar anders over..... 
"Ja hoor, die heb ik zien binnenkomen op mijn gps scherm in de wagen, maar ik moest op mijn baan letten en heb het dus maar met een half oog gelezen, ik bel je er straks over terug"

9:05  Dagelijkse lading vuile moppen en schunnige powerpointpresentaties zijn doorgenomen. Sommige mensen hebben echt niks beter te doen dan deze in mekaar te steken, andere hebben echt niks beter te doen dan deze te lezen. Vorige maand nog een gesprek had met mijn baas dat ik sommige mails niet las, dit mocht niet meer gebeuren. 
I love my job.......

9:15  Gebruiker komt langs en klaagt over de trage backup. Ik kijk zijn homedirectory even na en zie dat er 3 personal folders instaan van elk iets meer dan anderhalve gigabyte die elk dagelijks bijgewerkt worden en zodus gekwalificeerd zijn voor de incremental backup. Sommige mensen houden echt wel alles maar dan ook alles bij wat ze in hun mailbox binnenkrijgen. Neem nota: "volgende week steekproef houden en hem de inhoud vragen van een mailtje dat ik vorig jaar gestuurd heb. Als ze het binnen het uur gevonden hebben mogen ze hun personal folders houden. Anders....moehahahaha" 
Ik onderdruk de gelukzalige glimlach op mijn gezicht en zeg tegen de gebruiker dat ik wel een oplossing zou vinden voor zijn probleem (zie nota)

10:00  Alles rustig op de helpdesk, niet te veel openstaande calls, geen klachten. Tijd om nieuwe websites te ontdekken.... 

10:23  De telefoon gaat en één van mijn collega's begint te freaken! Hij is nieuw op onze dienst. Ik vertel hem dat dit geluid normaal is en dagelijks op de afdeling zal te horen zijn. In gedachten zie ik hem over de grond rollen met de handen over zijn beide oren en roepend: "make it stop, make it stop"..... 
Het is iemand van de salesafdeling, ze kan niet inbellen. Waarschijnlijk zit de telefoondraad weer in de netwerkkaart. Ik leg haar uit waar ze de telefoonkabel mag steken (neen, niet daar, ik zag het je al denken)

11:00  Gebruiker komt langs om te klagen over een mailtje dat hij gekregen heeft met blote tieten in en onherkenbare tekens. 
"Doe er iets aan, nu!!!" klinkt hij dreigend
Ik surf supersnel naar het intranet om een vlucht naar japan te laten boeken en ginder een 16 jarige puber een paar lappen op zijn gezicht te verkopen nadat ik zijn netwerkkabel heb doorgeknipt. Hey, ik MOEST er iets aan doen, remember? 

12:00  lunch met directiesecretaresse, iedereen jaloers...

13:45  terug van lunch

14:00  gebruiker (lees: eikel) van het 6de belt in paniek. Hij heeft per ongeluk een mail geforward naar iemand die dit niet mocht krijgen. Ik stel hem op zijn gemak door te zeggen dat ik dit even zal oplossen. (NOT!!!) 
Ik zal even naar de andere kant van het land gaan rijden, ginder bij die man inbreken, zijn harde schijf stelen (formatteren is wel fun, maar daar heb ik niets aan) zonder sporen na te laten. Het enige verschil tussen James Bond en mezelf is dat ik geen "license to kill" heb. Maar er wordt aan gewerkt.... 

14:55  Gebruiker belt om te klagen over haar gebrekkige ontvangst op de gsm en vraagt me om proximus even te vragen de "lijn" (?????

----------


## DjFlo

Haha het duurde even maar ik vind m erg leuk!

----------


## MC Party

Idd, heb nu al medelijden met die mense ..:-))

----------


## Percy

Nu weet ik wat onze systeembeheerder op school doet.. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als je het op deze manier verteld, lijkt het nog bijna een leuke baan ook. Je blijft lachen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## timmel

Meneer, kunt u mij vertellen waar de "any key"-toets zich bevindt? Op het scherm staat "press any key to continue" maar ik kan deze toets niet vinden op het toetsenbord. :-)))

----------


## Percy

Any key? Dat is toch een combinatie van toetsen? ik meende [ctrl] [del] [alt]  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lefke

op de reacties afgaande veronderstel ik da ik mijne post dus mag laten staan  :Smile:  en aangezien mijn humor hier blijkbaar wel wordt geaprecieerd (of hoe je dat woord ook mag schrijven) gaan we er nog is eentje proberen:

Een mager klein mannetje stapt in een lift, kijkt omhoog en ziet naast zich een enorm grote Afro-Amerikaan staan.

De grote man ziet het kleine mannetje kijken, kijkt vervolgens op hem neer en zegt: "7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch penis, 3 pound left testicle, 3 pound right testicle, Turner Brown."

Het kleine mannetje krijgt ter plekke een wegtrekker en valt flauw.
De grote vent knielt naast hem neer, schudt het mannetje heen en weer en brengt hem uiteindelijk weer bij.

De grote vent is geschrokken en zegt: "What's wrong with you?"

Met een heel zacht stemmetje zegt het kleine mannetje: "What EXACTLY did you say to me?"

Waarop de grote vent zegt: "I saw the curious look and figured I'd
just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me.

I'm 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20 inch penis, my
left testicle weighs 3 pounds, my right testicle weighs 3 pounds and my
name is Turner Brown."

Waarop het kleine mannetje zegt: "Turner Brown? Thank ***! I thought you said  'Turn around.'

----------


## DJ.T

Procedure om de ''Any key'' te activeren:
Men neme het toestel stevig met beide handen vast, vervolgens beweegt u het toetsenbord met flinke snelheid tegen uw hoofd.
Gefeliciteerd met het activen van de ''Any key''

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ligt een man op het strand in Calais, hoort hij opeens *** tegen hem praten. De gelovige man vraagt aan *** of hij een wens mag doen. "Omdat je altijd zo gelovig bent geweest mag je één wens doen". Dus die man: "Ik wens een treintunnel van Calais naar Engeland om een voetbalwedstrijd te zien. Dit omdat ik vliegangst heb en ik zeeziek wordt" ***: "Dit is wel erg materialistisch, alleen omdat je zeeziek wordt en vliegangst hebt. Doe nog maar eens wens"
Dus de man denkt na, en na een minuut of 10 zegt de man: "Laat mij vrouwen begrijpen zodat ik bij ze door kan dringen, ik begrijp ze helemaal niet namelijk." Toen was het een tijdje stil toen *** weer sprak: "Is een treintunnel ook goed?"

----------


## djbirdie

one day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he's wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with a demon... 

Demon: Why so glum? 
Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell! 
Demon: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
Demon: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and Fresca... we drink till we throw up and then we drink some more!
Guy: Gee that sounds great!
Demon: You a smoker?
Guy: You know it!
Demon: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer - no biggie- you're already dead, remember?
Guy: Wow...that's...awesome!
Demon: I bet you like to gamble.
Guy: Why, yes I do.
Demon: Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps, blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots, whatever... If you go Bankrupt...well, you're dead anyhow.
Demon: You into drugs?
Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean?... 
Demon: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want; you're dead who cares! O.D.!!
Guy: WOW !! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!! 
Demon: You gay?
Guy: No....
Demon: "Ooooh, you're gonna hate Fridays."

----------


## LJ

Dagboek van een kleuter: 
------------------------

Maandag 
Sinterklaas gaan halen bij oma en opa. 
Alleen knikkers gekregen. Stom speelgoed. 
Heb knikkers op de keldertrap gelegd; oma naar beneden getuimeld. 
Niet erg. oma toch al oud en versleten. 
Er waren geen knikkers kapot. 
Mep gekregen; met knikkers spelen mag niet. 

Dinsdag 
Hele toffe dag; heb nichtje Suzy gezien op begrafenis oma. 
Hele dag doktertje gespeeld. Heel leuk en plezierig. 
Mama kwaad, papa kwaad, tante Angel kwaad, Suzy niet. 
Heb mep gekregen, 
Doktertje spelen mag niet; een vak leren is verboden. 

Woensdag 
Hier en daar in huis chocoladekorrels gelegd. 
Papa denkt dat het muizestrondjes zijn en is muizenvallen gaan kopen. 
Heb korrels opgegeten; mama viel flauw. 
Heb mep gekregen. 
Lekkere chocoladekorrels eten is verboden 

Donderdag 
Heb voor 20 knikkers een hele mooie witte muis gekregen. 
In een doosje gedaan en mooi verpakt; cadeau voor mama. 
Mama eerst heel blij, daarna kreet gegeven en flauw gevallen. 
Papa weer heel kwaad. 
Heb mep gekregen. 
Cadeautjes geven is verboden. 

Vrijdag 
Papa sloot mij op in de kelder; is leuk. 
Heb van aardappelvoorraad frietjes gesneden om mama te helpen. 
Zwaar werk; wel 100 kilo aardappelen. 
Heb mep gekregen. 
Mama helpen is verboden. 

Zaterdag 
Papa sloot mij op op zolder; ook heel leuk. 
Heb papa geholpen en dakgoot schoon gemaakt. 
Er stonden veel mensen op straat. 
De brandweer is me van het dak komen halen. 
Papa kwaad; mep gekregen. 
Papa helpen is verboden. 

Zondag 
Papa sloot mij op in het tuinhuisje. 
Had het koud en heb een vuurtje gestookt. 
De brandweer is weer gekomen. 
Toffe mensen; spuiten alles nat. 
Weer een mep gekregen. 
Warm hebben is verboden. 

Maandag 
Wou de brandweer nog eens terugzien. 
Heb gebeld en ze zijn gekomen. 
Mama kwaad en de brandweer ook. 
Heb mep gekregen. 
De brandweer graag zien is verboden. 

Dinsdag 
Stille dag vandaag. 
Heb niets gedaan. 
Mama heel ongerust en vervelend. 
Niks doen is niet leuk en eigenlijk verboden. 

Woensdag 
Op bezoek bij opa. 
Toen hij me zag staan kreeg opa schuim op zijn mond. 
Mama sloot mij op in de keuken. 
De stoelen van opa waren veel te hoog. 
Heb ze korter gemaakt met de zaag van opa, nu zijn ze juist goed. 
Mama kreeg schuim op haar mond. 
Heb mep gekregen; opa helpen is verboden. 

Donderdag 
Met papa naar de kliniek gegaan om opa en mama bezoeken. 
Iets kapot aan de zenuwen. Waarschijnlijk familieziekte. 
Dokter stak met naald in mama haar arm. 
Heb met de andere naald die daar lag de stouterik in zijn gat gestoken. 
Dokter kreeg ook schuim. 
Van papa mep gekregen. 
Mama beschermen is verboden. 

Alles is verboden denk ik, behalve kinderen meppen. 

Wacht maar tot ik groot en sterk ben...

----------


## lefke

ben ni zeker of deze hier wel thuis hoort maar kan iemand hier deze kerel misschien uit de nood helpen  :Big Grin: 

http://www.speurders.nl/muziekinstru....452.3718.html

volgens mij een pracht aanbod dus reageer voor het te laat is  :Big Grin:

----------


## timmel

HAHA, wat grappig. Jammer dat het geen barbies zijn   :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Fietsenhumor.....



Mavo-humor: Een fiets op het dak gooien 

Havo-humor: Dreigen een fiets op het dak te gooien 

Vwo-humor: Berekenen hoe een fiets het best op een dak gegooid kan worden. 

Vbo-humor: Een fiets op het dak gooien en de bezitter ook. 

Gymnasium-humor: kijken welke valversnelling een fiets heeft wanneer hij op het dak gegooit wordt. 

F-side humor: Het dak op een fiets gooien. 

Kleuterhumor: Een driewieler op het dak gooien. 

Amsterdamse humor: Een gestolen fiets op het dak gooien. 

Haagse humor: Krèg na duh tering, die viets is te swaach. 

Pilotenhumor: beter een fiets op het dak dan tien in de lucht. 

PROVO- humor: Een witte fiets op het dak gooien. 

Welzijnswerkhumor: Een praatgroep voor mensen die eens een fiets op het dak willen gooien. 

Milieuorganisatiehumor: Het dak bezetten, zodat er geen fietsen op gegooid kunnen worden. 

Handelaarshumor: Een fietsenhandel op het dak beginnen. 

Racistische humor: Alleen zwarte fietsen op het dak gooien. 

Pedofielenhumor: alleen kinderfietsen op het dak gooien. 

Communistische humor: Gezamenlijk onze fiets op het dak gooien. 

Bouwvakkershumor: Een dak bouwen om er een fiets op te gooien 

Ambtenarenhumor: Een fiets in drievoud op het dak gooien 

Sloppenwijkhumor: Een fiets door het dak gooien. 

Voetbalhumor: Een fiets op het dak koppen 

Politiehumor: "Wel wel, hebben WIJ een fiets op het dak gegooid?" 

Schelehumor: een fiets naast het dak gooien. 

Hennie&Henny-humor: Een fiets het dak op smokkelen 

Belgische humor: Iemand helpen z'n fiets op het dak te gooien 

Sinterklaashumor: Een fiets door de schoorsteen gooien 

Kersthumor: Twee dagen geen fietsen op het dak gooien 

Oud-en-Nieuw humor: Een fiets het dak op schieten 

Paashumor: Een fiets op het dak verstoppen! 

VVD-humor: Geloven dat de fiets vanzelf een keer op het dak terecht komt 

D66-humor: Iets ergens op gooien, maar wat? En waarop? 


CDA-humor: Geloven dat er ook op het dak wel gefietst wordt 

Theo van Gogh-humor: Vloekend een fiets van het dak af gooien 

Clinton-humor: Zweren dat je nooit een fiets op het dak hebt gegooid 

NAVO-humor: Steeds dreigen een fiets op het dak te gooien, maar het toch niet doen 

TROS-humor: Fiets 'em het dak op 

VARA-humor: Kijken of er ergens anders ook een dak is om de fiets op te gooien 

EO-humor: Wij zingen en prijzen de Fiets het Dak op 

SBS6-humor: Een naakte fiets het dak op gooien. 

RTL4-humor: De fiets het dak op vervelen. 

Verstappenhumor: een grindbak op het dak aanleggen. 

Kleine-broertjeshumor: zeuren dat de fiets het dak op moet. 

Fietsenmakershumor: de fiets zodanig oplappen dat deze het dak weer op kan. 

Dakdekkershumor: Gooi eerst al die fietsen maar van het dak!!! 

Mike Tyson-humor: Een stuk van het dak af bijten. 

Egoistenhumor: alleen mijn fiets mag op het dak worden gegooit. 

Nasahumor: Houston de fiets is op het dak gegooit. 

Domme blondjes humor: een gooi op de fiets dakken???? 

Fetisjistenhumor: Geil worden van fietsen op het dak gooien. 

David Copperfieldhumor: met veel rook en lichteffecten net doen alsof je een fiets op het dak gooit. 

Milosovic humor: alle Albanese fietsen op het dak gooien. 

Gabber-humor: effe uit je dak fietsen. 

Dementenhumor: vergeten dat je een fiets op het dak hebt gegooit. 

Rechts-extremistenhumor: het dak is vol. 

Patserhumor: Een fiets over het dak gooien.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ_jacob

DJ-peet humor: "jullie kunnen nog veel leren van de manier waarop IK een fiets het dak op gooi"

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Peter Koelewijn-humor: Kom van die fiets af!

----------


## Barthez

Hebben jullie al gehoord dat Hans Kazan is overleden?

Hij is overreden door een goocheltruck....

Of toch gestorven aan een Toverdosis??

[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hoe noem je een stewardes in een helikopter?

Een wentelteef!

----------


## tuurKE

tis wit en het staat in de hoek???????







Ne Frigo!!!!!

----------


## Speakertje

Ik snap hem niet[:I]

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Speakertje_
> 
> Ik snap hem niet[:I]



Een koelkast?

----------


## Speakertje

Dat dacht ik al  :Big Grin:  Ne Frigo is dat belgisch?

----------


## tomv

ey tuurKE, tis wel een stoute frigo (of koelkast) he

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_
> 
> ey tuurKE, tis wel een stoute frigo (of koelkast) he



ne hele stoute, maar vol met lekker Belgisch bier!!!!

----------


## DjFlo

Het leek erop dat de rel rond de Belgische minister die Balkende
met Harry Potter had vergeleken bekoeld was.
Er doen zich nu echter nieuwe ontwikkelingen voor.
Harry Potter heeft laten weten dat hij de vergelijking met JP kwetsend vindt.
Hij overweegt gerechtelijk stappen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Wat voor gevolgen kan werkweigering THUIS hebben?

Een vrouw zegt tegen haar man voordat hij naar zijn werk gaat: "Mijn nachtlampje doet het niet. Zou jij daar straks even naar willen kijken?"Geïrriteerd wijst de man naar zijn voorhoofd en zegt: "Staat hier soms elektricien? Nee toch?!" 
Als de man 's avonds weer thuis komt zegt de vrouw tegen haar man:"Heb je gezien dat het tuinhekje niet goed opengaat? Kun je daar zo even naar kijken?" Wederom wijst de man geïrriteerd naar zijn voorhoofd:"Staat hier soms timmerman? Nee toch?!"
De volgende ochtend lekt de kraan in de badkamer. Dus vraagt de vrouw aan haar man om daar even naar te kijken. Opnieuw wijst de man geïrriteerd naar zijn voorhoofd. "Staat hier soms loodgieter? Nee toch?!"
Als de man 's avonds thuiskomt, doet het tuinhekje het weer prima. Als hij zijn handen gaat wassen blijkt dat de kraan ook niet meer lekt. En wanneer hij naar bed gaat knipt zijn vrouw demonstratief het nachtlampje aan. "Heb jij dat allemaal zelf gemaakt?" vraagt de man verbaasd "Nee", zegt de vrouw, "ik heb gevraagd of de buurman het wilde doen. Dat wilde hij wel, maar dan moest ik een taart voor hem bakken of een nummertje met hem maken."En....heb je een taart voor hem gebakken?" vraagt de man. Geïrriteerd wijst de vrouw naar haar voorhoofd en zegt:"Staat hier soms bakker?

----------


## SoundExperience

Een domblondje is broodkruimels in de wc aan het gooien , wat is ze aan het doen ?


De wceend aan het voeren.

----------


## showband

is een dom blondje niet een pleonasme?

----------


## Ibvee

Is dat een mop?

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> Is dat een mop?



Nee een feit  :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

hmmmmz, pleonasme,
die zit ver...
vaag, heel vaag, is het niet iets dat het een hetzelfde betekent als het andere of zo?

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> Is dat een mop?



NU wel.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

mensen...graag ff alleen grappen, howel dit wel leuk was om te lezen :Wink:

----------


## Barthez

Vooruit nog ff een nieuwtje dan;
Lance Armstrong is uitgeroepen tot de slechtst geklede sportman van het jaar....

.. Hij draagt al 7 jaar lang de zelfde trui..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

Hij was wit, nu is ie geel...

----------


## moderator

Ik heb zeventig hobby's:

soixante neuf en internet...

----------


## Rock On

Modje heeft ook zijn bijdehandjes gegeten vanochtend.... Of is dat nog die goede bui van gisteren??????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Leuk trucje voor nieuwe personen die met een show meelopen:

"pak even 6x LEE 130 uit de case"

Zie je het eerste half uur niet meer terug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Leuk trucje voor nieuwe personen die met een show meelopen:
> 
> "pak even 6x LEE 130 uit de case"
> 
> Zie je het eerste half uur niet meer terug



Is dat zo moeilijk dan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## driesmees

Ik betwijfel het dat er veel shows dit meehebben, L130 is een filter zonder veel eigenschappen. De naam is dan ook 'clear'. Het laat gewoon 95% van het licht door, en dat is het zo ongeveer dat L130 doet...

----------


## luc2366

tja dries, als je ze begint uit te leggen is de lol ervan af natuurlijk  :Cool:  

Heb deze vorige week gehoord: 
hoe noem je een vliegende hollander? Een flightkees  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

> toppunt van brutaliteit en stoer doen??
> 
> in je string poepen...



En het toppunt van durf?

Een wind laten als je aan de diaree bent!

----------


## dr. dre

Komt een man bij de dokter met een kikker op zn hoofd.
Dokter: vertelt u mij eens wat er aan de hand is.
Waarop de kikker antwoord: Dokter ik heb een gezwel aan mn kont.

Komt een vis bij de dokter, zegt de Dokter:
Laat maar ik zie het al, Uit de kom.

----------


## Erik v/d Heijden

> Komt een man bij de dokter met een kikker op zn hoofd.
> Dokter: vertelt u mij eens wat er aan de hand is.
> Waarop de kikker antwoord: Dokter ik heb een gezwel aan mn kont.
> 
> Komt een vis bij de dokter, zegt de Dokter:
> Laat maar ik zie het al, Uit de kom.



Ben jij die dokter zeker?

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

> Leuk trucje voor nieuwe personen die met een show meelopen:
> 
> "pak even 6x LEE 130 uit de case"
> 
> Zie je het eerste half uur niet meer terug



Dan baal je als je scrollers bij je hebt en ook 130 bij je hebt voor open wit in je color string  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

> Dan baal je als je scrollers bij je hebt en ook 130 bij je hebt voor open wit in je color string



Ja dat heb je goed, dat geintje met die scrollers is mij dus laatst ook geflikt... En ik maar dom volhouden dat L130 toch echt NIET in de scrollers zat  :Mad:

----------


## DJ nn

ga me nu niet uitschelden als newbe ofzow ... maar ik zie het nut van 130's niet ... of hebben die invloed op lichtbundel of dergelijk ?

----------


## moderator

> ga me nu niet uitschelden als newbe ofzow ... maar ik zie het nut van 130's niet ... of hebben die invloed op lichtbundel of dergelijk ?



Een color string is dus een aantal "aan elkaar geplakte filters" (newbie uitleg) die via de scroller voor de lichtbundel langs gaan. Welk kleurtje je selecteert, dat draai je voor je bundel.
 Als je dan dus open wit nodig hebt...pak je L130.

 Was dus niet zo'n moeilijk antwoord, maar als je nog niet de kans hebt gehad om met scrollers te werken, niet een logisch verhaal.

 Om af te sluiten met een mopje:

 Tis zwart en plast tegen een boom?


urinamer

----------


## badboyscrew

Komt een man bij de dokter........
Zegt de dokter:"ruim je het wel zelf op !"

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Jantje komt thuis van school en vraagt aan zijn moeder "Mam, mag ik een mountainbike ?", moeder zegt vervolgens nee en Jantje zegt daarop " dan wil ik met jou naar bed". 
Moeder is een beetje verbaast en geeft Jantje een draai om ze oren en stuurt het maar zijn kamer. Dit gaat 3 dagen aan een stuk door. 's Avonds vertelt de moeder het relaas tegen de vader. " Ach", zegt hij, ga er maar op in, wat er nou al met al gebeuren hij is pas 10 jaar oud.
Volgende dag komt Jantje uit school en vraagt het keurig netjes weer aan moeder. Moeder zegt vervolgens "ja", waarop Jantje naar de slaapkamer loopt en hij begint zich uit te kleden, moeder is hem gevolgd en doet precies hetzelfde. Met alleen haar onderbroekje en BH nog aan kruipt ze in bed. Jantje trekt zijn vaders pyama aan en gaat naast haar leggen en zegt vervolgends met zware stem, " zeg schat, zullen we Jantje dan maar die mountainbike geven".


Toppunt van leedvermaak ? 
Een kind met 1 been een step geven.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Een Turkse jongen komt thuis van school en zegt tegen z’n moeder: “Mama we hadden een test op school vandaag wie het verst kon tellen, ik kon al tot tien tellen en de anderen tot drie.
Hoe komt dat toch?”
“Nou,” zegt zijn moeder: “dat komt omdat jij een hele slimme Turk bent.”
De volgende dag komt hij terug van school, hebben ze het alfabet gehad.
De jongen vraagt aan z’n moeder: “Mam ik kwam al tot de ‘k’ en de rest maar tot de ‘e’, hoe kan dat toch?”
“Dat komt omdat je de beste van de klas bent” zegt zijn moeder.
De volgende dag komt hij weer van school en zegt tegen zijn moeder: “Mama we hebben vandaag gesport en onder de douche zag ik dat alle jongens een piemeltje hadden van vier cm en ik heb een lul van 12 cm, hoe komt dat toch?”
“Nou” zegt zijn moeder “dat komt omdat jij 18 jaar bent!”

----------


## jurjen_barel

http://www.kissmyassgeorge.com/ 

Gewoon briljant!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Een Turkse jongen komt thuis van school en zegt tegen zn moeder: Mama we hadden een test op school vandaag wie het verst kon tellen, ik kon al tot tien tellen en de anderen tot drie.
> Hoe komt dat toch?
> Nou, zegt zijn moeder: dat komt omdat jij een hele slimme Turk bent.
> De volgende dag komt hij terug van school, hebben ze het alfabet gehad.
> De jongen vraagt aan zn moeder: Mam ik kwam al tot de k en de rest maar tot de e, hoe kan dat toch?
> Dat komt omdat je de beste van de klas bent zegt zijn moeder.
> De volgende dag komt hij weer van school en zegt tegen zijn moeder: Mama we hebben vandaag gesport en onder de douche zag ik dat alle jongens een piemeltje hadden van vier cm en ik heb een lul van 12 cm, hoe komt dat toch?
> Nou zegt zijn moeder dat komt omdat jij 18 jaar bent!



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

A stage Manager, a Sound Technician and a Lighting Designer find a bottle in a corner of the theatre. One of them rubs it and a genie pops out.
"Since you all found me," he says "you each get one wish." The Sound Technician steps up and says, "I'd like a million dollars and three beautiful women." POOF! - The Sound Tech is gone. 
The Lighting Designer steps up and says, "Well, if he can have that, I'd like TEN million dollars, and my own personal island with fifteen beautiful women!" POOF! The Lighting Designer is gone.
The Stage Manager steps up and says, "I'd like them both back in ten minutes."




Q: Why do sound techs go "one two, one two"?
A1: Because if they could count any higher they would be lighting techs.
A2: Because you have to lift on three.



TAFF - Techie Humour - Some Good, Some Bad

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

er is een man die hoofdpijn en rugpijn heeft.
hij gaat naar de doctor en hij zegt dat hij last heeft van hoofdpijn en van zijn rug.
de doctor zegt van dat hij druk heeft op zijn ballen en dat hij gecastereerd moet worden.
na veel denken besluit hij toch het advies te volgen wat de doctor hem gezegd heeft. hij laat zich castereren, 2 weken later is hij weer beter maar de druk van zijn ballen is nog steeds niet over.
hij gaat naar de winkel om nieuwe kleren te kopen,

eerst koopt hij een trui en de man zegt doe mij maar maat L, Nee zegt de vrouw van de winkel jij moet maat XL hebben de man past de trui en hij past perfect.

toen ging hij een broek kopen de man had zich een mooie broek uitgezocht en hij ging naar de vrouw toe van de winkel ik wil deze broek afrekenen de vrouw zegt volges mij is de broek jouw iets te klein en de vrouw adviseert 2 maten groter te pakken, hij die broek passen en de broek past hem perfect.

mja door de vervuiling van zijn onderbroek was hij ook toe aan een nieuwe onderbroek.
dus de man koopt zich een onderbroek van maat 50 en wil weer gaan afrekenen en de vrouw geeft de man het advies dat hij maat 52 moet hebben want als je een te kleine maat pakt dan krijg je druk op je ballen en dan heb je last van hoofdpijn en van je rug..


conclusie
die man had alleen een grotere onderbroek moeten kopen waardoor het probleem is opgelost

----------


## sis

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*blondjestaal mopke*[/FONT][/FONT]

[LEFT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*In een vliegtuig richting Montreal staat ineens een mooie blonde*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*vrouw op en loopt van het economyclass gedeelte naar het businessclass-gedeelte*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*en laat zich in zo'n comfortabele zetel vlijen.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*Een steward ziet dat en gaat er achteraan.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*Hij tikt de blondine op haar schouders en vraagt haar ticket.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*Na deze bestudeerd te hebben zegt hij tegen de dame: "Sorry mevrouw, maar*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*dit is de businessclass en u heeft een ticket voor economyclass."*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De blondine roept: "Ik ben blond, ik ben mooi, ik ga naar Montreal en*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*ik blijf hier zitten!"*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De steward meldt dit voorval in de cockpit en de co-piloot gaat even*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*polshoogte nemen.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*"Mevrouw," zegt hij, "waarschijnlijk heeft u de steward niet begrepen*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*maar uw ticket is niet geldig voor dit gedeelte van het toestel. U dient zich naar*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*het economiegedeelte te begeven."*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De vrouw roept: "Ik ben blond, ik ben mooi, ik ga naar Montreal en ik*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*blijf hier zitten!"*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De co-piloot meldt dit aan de piloot en die zegt:*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*"Wacht maar, pff. Ik ben getrouwd met een blonde vrouw. Ik spreek "blonds".*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De piloot gaat naar de blonde dame en fluistert haar iets in het oor.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*Zonder slag of stoot staat de vrouw op en begeeft zich onmiddellijk naar*[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]het econom[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]ie[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]gedeelte.[/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*De steward en de co-piloot vragen de piloot hoe hij dat in ***snaam*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*geflikt heeft.*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*"Simpel," zegt de piloot, "ik heb tegen haar gezegd dat de*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]*businessklas niet naar Montreal gaat."  * [/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]sis[/FONT]*[/LEFT]





[FONT=Times New Roman]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]


[/FONT]

----------


## sis

[FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma]Twee krieken hangen in een boom, zegt de ene tegen de andere: "Ik heb een scheet gelaten", [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma]

 waarop de andere zegt: "Kriek het !" 
[/FONT][/FONT]

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Er komt een hagenees een turkse broodjes zaak binnen.
De turk vraagt: wat jij wil?
De hagenees zegt: ik wil een broodje wors.
De turk verstaat hem niet en vraagt nog een keer; wat jij wil?
Dus de hagenees nog een keer: ik wil een broodje wors.
De turk verstaat het nog niet en vraagt het nog een keer.
Dus de hagenees weer: ik wil een broodje wors.
De turk snap het al en zegt; o. ik snap. Jij kan de R niet goed uit spreken.
De hagenees: O nee, Tering Turk.

----------


## Mark-LED

TAFF - Techie Humour - Some Good, Some Bad

Theater humor (engelstalig).

----------


## axs

Twee dames van 80 jaar (Emma en Truus), zitten sinds hun aankoop van een 2de handsauto, elke ochtend tussen 11.00 en 13.00 uur in dat autootje. 
Op zichzelf niets bijzonders, maar zij starten de auto nooit en rijden er helemaal niet mee weg. 
Na twee maanden vindt de overbuurman het welletjes en wil hij er het fijne van weten. 
De stoute schoenen aangetrokken, stapt hij op Emma en Truus af als ze weer in hun autootje zitten.
" Goedemorgen, Emma en Truus, hoe gaat het met jullie ?
En uhh..., vertellen jullie eens wat jullie nu elke dag in deze auto doen zonder er mee weg te rijden."
Met wat blozende wangen en een verhoogd stemmetje antwoordt Truus : " Nou ja, het zit zo : wij hebben al heel vaak gehoord op de Nederlandse TV, dat als je een 2de handsauto koopt, je genaaid wordt.Nou en daar wachten we nu dus op"

----------


## SPS

Twee oude vrijstertjes wonen samen met hun 5 poezen.
De poezen mogen nooit naar buiten omdat die dekselse katers van alles willen, en de oude vrijstertjes vinden dat maar niets.....
Uiteindelijk raakt een van de vrijstertjes nog aan de man, en gaat op huwelijksreis.
Na een paar dagen stuurt ze een kaartje en schrijft:
"Heerlijk hier. Laat de poezen maar naar buiten!!!!!"

----------


## Roel_CX

wat is het vermogen van oorstopjes?


......




...twee wat

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

Jantje zit op school en vraagt aan de meester: Meester ik hebt geen potlood
Nee, Jantje zegt de meester, het is ik heb geen potlood, zij heeft geen potlood, hun hebben geen potlood.
Zegt Jantje: Wat een kloteschool, niemand hebt hier een potlood

----------


## peterkuli

> Nee, Jantje zegt de meester, het is ik heb geen potlood, zij heeft geen potlood, hun hebben geen potlood.



Die meester is ook niet al te slim volgens mij, *ZIJ* hebben geen potlood.

Maar dat geheel terzijde natuurlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stekelvarke

zij is ook 3e persoon enkelvoud en dan is "heeft" wel weer juist.

----------


## DJ_Compact

Komt een man bij de dokter: "Dokter, ik hoor maar de helft"
Goed zegt die dokter, "Ga maar in de hoek staan"
Dus die man gaat in de hoek staan, zegt de dokter dat hij hem na moet zeggen. Dokter: " 6! "
" 3! "

----------


## lightzone

flauwe grap :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

talent,, dat zij heeft klopt wel, dat hun hebben is amsterdams..

----------


## DJ_Compact

> flauwe grap



Ik weet het, maar ik lag wel drie keer dubbel toen ik hem hoorde.  :Smile:

----------


## DJBartt

Flauw mopje:

Jantje: Ik kan een mop achterstevoren vertellen!
Begint al maar te lachen! Haha :Big Grin: 

Nog eentje:

Wat moet je doen als de wereld vergaat? Naar de Limburg gaan, daar lopen ze toch 10 jaar achter! (Beetje grof tov de Limburgers, mijn excuses maar vond deze wel erg grappig!)

----------


## peterkuli

Lopen twee gekken op straat. Zegt de ene gek tegen de andere: "Mag ik nu middenin lopen?"

----------


## jadjong

Het is groen en gaat terug in de tijd...
De bus naar Urk.

----------


## lightzone

*wat is het toppunt van werkloosheid?*

=> een hoer met een spinnenweb tussen haar benen  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## martje

Waar gaat een dom blondje zittten als ze het koud heeft??????????? :Confused:  :Confused: 

In een 90 graden hoek. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lightzone

*een man komt bij dokter:*


er *komt* een man bij de dokter , 
zegt de dokter : "*****! kun je dat niet thuis doen?"

----------


## salsa

Komt een man bij de dokter
"Goh" zegt de dokter, "Da's een tijdje geleden he?"
"Ja" zegt de man
"Ik ben een tijdje ziek geweest...."

----------


## salsa

Van de week bij de deurwaarder geweest..
Oja?
Ja ik dacht het hoeft niet altijd van 1 kant te komen!

----------


## salsa

Anneke van 6 jaar zegt tegen Marietje van 4 "Gisteren lag er een condoom onder de A1 viaduct!"
Zegt Marietje " Wat is een viaduct??"

----------


## salsa

"Test,test,testikel!"

----------


## salsa

"Dokter heeft u zinkzalf voor mij?"
"Ik overdrijf zo zegt mijn vrouw!"

----------


## kevinveerbeek

wat is het toppunt van precisie?







poepen in een string

----------


## salsa

Wat is een 'dom blondje' naakt op een waterbed?




Een boor eiland......

----------


## DJ nn

Wat een (r)evolutie:

vroeger moest men het broekje uitdoen om de billen te zien,
nu moet je de billen uiteendoen om het broekje te zien

----------


## Gast1401081

How to check your car's Air Conditioner. 


Doe de ramen dicht van de auto en zet de airco op volle kracht





Dan zet je de tester in de auto



Scroll naar beneden........






























Yes..hij doet het... oops

----------


## ralph

Wouter Bos (PvdA voorman, minister van financien)komt bij de hemelpoort. 
Petrus schrikt zich een hoedje want zo vaak ontmoet hij daar geen hoge politici. 
Hij weet niet zo goed wat hij met hem aan moet. Wouter Bos geeft aan dat zijn plaats toch echt in de hemel is. 
Maar volgens de regels moet Wouter Bos, alvorens hij mag kiezen, een dag in de hel en een dag in de hemel zijn. 
Petrus leidt hem naar de lift en zet hem eerst bij de deur van de hel af. 
De deur gaat open en Wouter Bos stapt meteen in de mooiste zee die hij ooit zag en waar hij ook nog kan diepzeeduiken!
In de zee ontmoet hij bijzonder gelukkig ogende oude vrienden. 

Ze schudden elkaars hand en praten volop over de goede oude tijd waarin ze 
beroemd en rijk werden. 
Vervolgens duiken ze, na eerst een paar vissen te hebben gegroet, samen verder.

Na afloop genieten ze van een diner met kreeft, kaviaar en champagne. 
De duivel is ook aanwezig en blijkt een bijzondere en aangename man te zijn die 
grapjes maakt.

Al met al is het zo'n heerlijke bijeenkomst dat de dag om is voor hij het in de gaten heeft.

Zijn vrienden zwaaien hem uit als hij terug de lift instapt. Als de lift weer open gaat komt hij in de hemel terecht. In de 24 uur die volgen zweeft Wouter Bos tevreden van wolk tot wolk. 

Er wordt gezongen en op de harp gespeeld en Wouter Bos zingt graag een deuntje mee. Hij heeft het aardig naar zijn zin.
Als hij weer voor Petrus staat, vraagt die hem of hij een keuze heeft kunnen maken.

Wouter Bos denkt even rustig na en zegt: "Ik zou het nooit gedacht hebben hoor, en ik moet zeggen dat de hemel heerlijk was".
"Maar ik denk dat mijn plaats toch in de hel is bij mijn oude vrienden." 
Petrus begeleidt hem in de lift naar beneden en de deur gaat open. 

Daar zijn zijn vrienden weer aan het duiken, nu echter in een vervuilde zee, er is geen vis te bekennen, ook geen koraal. 
Er is bijna geen zuurstof meer. Zijn vrienden hebben teveel lood om zich heen om boven te kunnen komen. 
Ze zitten vast in de vangnetten, ze kunnen geen kant meer op.
De duivel komt naar Wouter Bos toe en slaat een arm om hem heen. 
"Ik snap er niets meer van", stamelt Wouter Bos. "Gisteren was het hier prachtig en aten we kreeft en kaviaar". 
"We dansten en hadden een heerlijke dag! Wat is er gebeurd?" 
De duivel kijkt hem aan, glimlacht en zegt: "Gisteren was het nog verkiezingstijd. Vandaag heb je gekozen."

----------


## Upgrading your system

nou, oké eentje dan..

Een Nederlander, een Belg en een Neger overleven als enigen een bootramp en spoelen aan op een onbewoond eiland.
Water is er voldoende, maar er is niets te eten..

Na een week komt de nederlander aan en hakt zijn hand af.. de drie heren eten er smakelijk van.
Na een week slaat de honger weer in alle hevigheid toe en nu voelt de belg zich geroepen.. hij snijdt een plak van zijn billen en de drie hebben die avond weer een feestmaal.
De derde week breekt aan en nu is de neger aan de beurt..
de man laat zijn broek zakken en er rolt een gigantisch apparaat uit..
de nederlander en de belg beginnen te watertanden...
Waarop de neger zegt... " HOHO Heren.. deze week geen vlees.... Maar PAP..

----------


## dr. dre

*[FONT=Verdana]Ik werd vanochtend bij Utrecht door een Volvo van de KLPD aan de kant gezet, wegens overtreding van de maximum snelheid (ik reed 160 km/u!). Zo loste ik dat op:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana]De agent: "Meneer, ik hou u aan wegens te hard rijden. Mag ik uw rijbewijs zien?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Ik: "Ik heb geen rijbewijs agent."[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana]*De agent: "Geen rijbewijs? Heeft u dan wel papieren van deze auto?"*[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana]Ik: "Nee, die heb ik niet want deze auto is niet van mij. Ik heb hem gestolen, maar ik geloof dat ik wel wat zag toen ik mijn pistool in het handschoenenkastje legde."[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana]*De agent, verbijsterd: "U bent bewapend met een pistool in een gestolen auto?"*[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana]Ik: "Ja, die had ik nodig om die vrouw dood te schieten van wie ik deze auto heb gestolen. Haar lichaam ligt in de kofferbak. Ik doe wel vaker van die rare dingen als ik dronken ben."[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana]*Het werd de agent nu te veel en hij riep assistentie op.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana]Binnen de kortste keren werd ik omsingeld door een horde gewapende agenten en de hoofdagent liep naar me toe.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]De hoofdagent:"Uw rijbewijs graag".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Ik (terwijl ik mijn rijbewijs overhandig): "Alstublieft agent".[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana]*De hoofdagent:"Uw papieren".*[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana]Ik (terwijl ik mijn papieren overhandig): "Alstublieft agent".[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana]*Vervolgens vroeg de hoofdagent of hij in het handschoenenkastje mocht kijken. Ik stemde daar in toe en uiteraard was er nergens een pistool te bekennen. Tenslotte vroeg hij of hij in de kofferbak mocht kijken en vond daar alleen een laptop en een gevarendriehoek.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana]De hoofdagent: "Ik heb van deze agent gehoord dat u gewapend met een pistool, zonder rijbewijs met een lijk in de kofferbak, dronken in een gestolen auto reed. Hoe kan dit?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana]Ik: "Ja dat weet ik niet. Ik durf te wedden dat die fantast u ook nog vertelde dat ik te hard reed."[/FONT]*

----------


## moderator

muzikantenhumor:
ONGEIN.NL - Onbetaalbaar

----------


## rolanddeg

Komt een technicus bij de dokter. 

Dokter: 'Helaas meneer de technicus, u heeft nog maar een maand de leven!'
Tech: 'Ja leuk, maar waarvan?'

----------


## Funmaker

Als je er een paar op overschot hebt liggen waarom ook niet  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Man komt thuis, en vindt zijn vrouw in bed met een andere vent...

Hij loopt naar beneden, pakt zijn pistool, rent naar boven en schiet.....zijn vrouw dood.....
Waarop de man in bed geschrokken vraagt : waarom schiet je haar dood, en mij niet??

Waarop de echtgenoot antwoordt.. Als ik jou dood had geschoten had ik er morgen weer eentje neer moeten schieten...













Vrouw komt thuis, en vindt haar man aktief in bed met een andere vrouw...

Nee, schat , zegt de man, luister, er is een perfecte verklaring...

Ik reed door een plas, en deze mevrouw werd helemaal nat. Ik kon moeilijk anders dan haar meenemen, 
en haar een warme douche, en droge kleren geven.. 
En, nou, ik heb haar de rok gegeven die jij van je zuster gekregen had, maar al in geen drie jaar aan hebt gehad, en ik heb haar de blouse gegeven die jij van je moeder gekregen hebt, maar al 2 jaar niet meer aangehad hebt.
Vervolgens het parelsnoer dat je van mij gehad hebt, maar al 4 jaar niet meer gedragen hebt...

Nou, en toen vroeg ze : is er nog meer dat je vrouw al jaren niet meer gebruikt heeft??

----------


## Gast1401081

Sollicitatie

Onderwerp: sekretarese

Geagte heer,

Ik wouw graag solisieteren naar de baan van sekretarese die ik in de
kraant heb gesien. Ik can errug snel tiepen met één finger en kan een
bietje tellen.

Ik denk dat ik wel goet de teelevoon kan opneme en ik weet goed om te gaan
met mense. Ja mense reeageren errug goed op mijn.

Ik zuuk dus een baan als secreetaresse, maar het moet nie te gekompli....??,
moelijk worde.

Ik wit dat mij spelling is niet so goed, mar ik krijg wel dinge gregeeld
met mijn voorkome.
Mijn looon wit ik nog niet, maar dar kunne we het nog over hebbe en u kan
nog zegge wat u denk dat ik waart ben.

Ik kan direkt starten. Bij vorbat dangk voor u antwoord.

Hoppenlijk ben ik uw beste solicitand.


Met vrientelijk greot,

Kelly


PS : Omda mijn Cuuurikuluum Vithee een beetje kord is heb ik een voto
bijgeslote van mijn laadste baan.














Reactie van werkgever:......


Beste Kelly,

Je bent aangenomen, het is in orde. We hebben spellingscontrole!!!

----------


## Whitefarmer

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

onder welke 'nick-name' gaat deze newbie schuil??

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> onder welke 'nick-name' gaat deze newbie schuil??



Ik vermoed dat ze op het moment onder een account of 10/12 post.

@Mac> Super, past mooi in de discussie die hier de afgelopen dagen gevoerd wordt! Jammer maar waar...



Groet, Rob.

----------


## Gast1401081

Een man in een luchtballon is verdwaald. Hij daalt iets naar beneden en ziet een vrouw onder hem lopen.



Hij roept haar toe: “ik heb vrienden van mij beloofd hen over een uur ergens te ontmoeten, maar ik heb géén idee waar ik ben.”



De vrouw roept terug: “u bevindt zich in een ballon op ongeveer tien meter boven de grond. U zit tussen de 51 en de 52 graden noorderbreedte en tussen de 5 en 6 graden westerlengte”.



U bent vast een informaticus zegt de man. “Inderdaad, hoe weet u dat ?” vraagt de vrouw.

“Wel” zegt de man, “u hebt mij een technisch perfecte uitleg gegeven maar ik weet niet wat ik met die informatie moet doen en heb nog steeds geen idee waar ik me bevind. In alle eerlijkheid, u hebt me niet veel geholpen en u hebt mij bovendien nog eens kostbare tijd doen verliezen”.


“En u bent manager, neem ik aan?” antwoordt de vrouw. “Klopt, hoe weet u dat?”


“Wel, u weet niet waar u zich bevindt, noch waar u naar toe moet. Een grote massa lucht heeft u gebracht waar u bent. U hebt een belofte gedaan waarvan u geen idee had hoe u die moet nakomen en u verwacht dat de mensen die onder u staan uw problemen oplossen. Het feit is dat u nog steeds in dezelfde situatie zit als vijf minuten geleden, alleen is het nu ineens mijn fout !!!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

De golfbal

Twee vriendinnen spelen een potje golf op een zonnige zaterdagmorgen. Bij de zevende hole gaat 't mis. Een van de vrouwen raakt de bal volkomen verkeerd en ziet het ding tot haar afgrijzen regelrecht op een groepje mannen af suizen. En ja hoor, bam! Een van de mannen stort ter aarde, gillend van de pijn, terwijl hij met zijn handen naar zijn kruis grijpt. De vrouw rent geschrokken naar de man toe en put zich uit in excuses. "Laat me je helpen," zegt ze. "Ik ben fysiotherapeut, en ik weet dat ik de pijn zou kunnen verzachten, als je me toestaat." "Neeeeeeeee, auwauwauw, nee hoor, auw, het gaat wel weer, over een minuutje," kreunt de man, rollend over de grond in de foetushouding. "Heus, ik sta erop," houdt de vrouw vol. "Je zult zien dat ik echt goed ben." "Nou, vooruit dan maar," kreunt de man. Daarop legt de vrouw de handen van de man opzij, opent zijn gulp, brengt haar hand naar binnen en begint hem zachtjes te masseren. "Nou...hoe voelt dat?" vraagt de vrouw verwachtingsvol. "Ja, heerlijk," antwoordt de man.
"Maar mijn duim doet nog steeds verschrikkelijk veel pijn".

----------


## peternotermans

Nieuwe slogan van Carglass: "Beter een ster in je voorruit dan een voorhuid in je ster".

----------


## Robert H

Een muzikant komt op straat een zangeres tegen waar 'ie járen geleden mee in een bandje heeft gezeten. Zegt de zangeres enthousiast: "Hey, dat is lang geleden. Hoe gaat het nu met jou?". "Nou", zegt de muzikant, "om eerlijk te zijn niet zo goed. Mijn ouders zijn kortgeleden allebei overleden, ik heb geen werk meer, mijn kinderen zijn aan de drugs en mijn auto is vorige week gestolen".

"Ik weet precies hoe jij je voelt", zegt de zangeres, "ik had gisteravond toch een slecht monitorgeluid!"

----------


## stijn

Wat is het toppunt van lef? Een spookrijder proberen in te halen. 

Wat is het toppunt van geduld? Vissen op de muur tekenen en wachten tot ze wegzwemmen. 

Wat is het toppunt van discriminatie? Alle plantjes water geven, behalve de afrikaantjes. 

Wat is het toppunt van binnenpret? Een tampon met jeukpoeder. 

Wat is het toppunt van zelfvertrouwen? Een scheet laten als je aan de diarree bent. 

Wat is het toppunt van brutaliteit? Je WW briefje op je werk invullen. 

Wat is het toppunt van geduld? Op je kop gaan staan en wachten tot dat je sokken afzakken. 

Wat is het toppunt van beleefdheid? Op je eigen tenen trappen en pardon zeggen. 

Wat is het toppunt van nieuwsgierigheid? Door het sleutelgat van een glazen deur kijken. 

Wat is het toppunt van sadisme? Een blinde een knal voor zijn kop geven en zeggen:
"Die zag je niet aankomen hè!" 

Wat is het toppunt van luiheid? Vroeg opstaan om langer te kunnen rusten. 

Wat is het toppunt van cholesterol/vetvrij dieet? Geen vetgedrukte tekst meer lezen. 

Wat is het toppunt van lenigheid? Je benen in je nek leggen en op je ballen weglopen. 

Wat is het toppunt van sadisme? Voor een weeshuis gaan staan en zingen:
"Je moeder is niet thuis. nog lange niet, nog lange niet...". 

Wat is het toppunt van lang wachten? Een abortus kliniek met een wachtlijst van 9 maanden. 

Wat is het toppunt van geduld? Een olifant doodgooien met watjes en hem daarna begraven met een theelepeltje. 

Wat is het toppunt van snelheid? Met z'n tweeën in een bosje gaan en er met z'n drieën uitkomen. 

Wat is het toppunt van overspel? Met het goede been uit het verkeerde bed stappen. 

Wat is het toppunt van glibberigheid? Een paling in een emmer met snot. 

Wat is het toppunt van gemengde gevoelens? Je schoonmoeder met je gloednieuwe BMW een ravijn in zien rijden! 

Wat is het toppunt van grofheid? Een ouderavond in een weeshuis organiseren! 

Wat is het toppunt van luiheid? Met een zwangere vrouw trouwen! 

Wat is het toppunt van grof zijn? Iemand met 1 been een step geven! 

Wat is het toppunt van arrogantie? Denken dat je op mij lijkt! 

Wat is het toppunt van automatisering? Een stewardess die zwanger raakt van de automatische piloot! 

Wat is het toppunt van domheid? Een blonde Belg 

Wat is het toppunt van lef? Op een mijnenveld gaan tapdansen! 

Wat is het toppunt van grofheid? Een blinde een pistool geven en zeggen dat het een haardroger is! 

Wat is het toppunt van snelheid? Om de tafel rondjes rennen en iets op je rug schrijven! 

Wat is het toppunt van dom zijn? Tegen een paal zeiken en dan de verkeerde paal terug in je broek stoppen! 

Wat is het toppunt van sadisme? Een helikopter met een schietstoel! 

Wat is het toppunt van sneuheid? Een eendagsvlieg die zijn dag niet heeft! 

Wat is het toppunt van dierenmishandeling? Een slang viagra geven! 

Wat is het toppunt van lef? Paaltjesvoetballen op een kerkhof! 

Wat is het toppunt van blijheid? In de gevangenis gaan zingen:
"En we gaan nog niet naar huis, nog lange niet, nog lange niet!"

Wat is het toppunt van beleefdheid? Een politieagent een pen geven om de boete uit te schrijven! 

Wat is het toppunt van egoïsme? Zeg ik lekker niet! 


groeties stijn

----------


## laserguy

> Wat is het toppunt van geduld? Vissen op de muur tekenen en wachten tot ze wegzwemmen.



Beschrijft nochtans precies de situatie in mijn kelder...

----------


## djspeakertje

Topppunt van lef: bij een politieagent in de laars pissen en zeggen dat 'ie stinkvoeten heeft!

toppunt van lef: bij de buren een baksteen door de ruit gooien en vragen of je 'em terug mag!

Daan

----------


## Dj Yves



----------


## partydrivein

(soundcheck)

test
test
test
ikel
ikel
ikel
testikel
testikel

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Een vrouw wordt wakker en merkt dat haar man niet meer in bed ligt. Ze staat op en gaat naar beneden waar ze haar man in de keuken vindt.
Hij zit daar als bevroren naar de muur te staren met tranen in zijn ogen. Ze vraagt wat er scheelt en na enige tijd antwoordt hij:
"Weet je nog, toen je vader ons betrapte in de wagen, toen we de eerste keer seks hadden met elkaar?"

"Ja" zegt ze onbegrijpend.

"Weet je nog dat hij de loop van zijn jachtgeweer in mijn mond stak en zei: "Of je trouwt met haar of je gaat twintig jaar de bak in!"

"Ja, dat weet ik nog" zegt ze, ontroerd door zijn romantische herinneringen.

"Wel", zegt hij, "vandaag was ik vrij geweest."

----------


## Gast1401081

Wouter Bos ontmoet drie mooie dames in een discotheek, een roodharige, een blondine en een zwartharige. Hij gaat naast ze zitten en stelt de roodharige de volgende vraag:

Ik ben Wouter, wat kost het me, om een nacht met u door te brengen? 

De rode antwoord: 'Voor u, meneer Bos, kost dat € 2.000,=.'

Vervolgens stelt hij dezelfde vraag aan de blondine en zij antwoord hem: 'Voor u, meneer de minister, kost dat € 1.000,=.'

Als laatste vraagt hij ditzelfde aan de zwartharige dame, en zij geeft hem het volgende antwoord:

Meneer de minister, als u mijn rok zo hoog kunt optillen als de belastingen zijn, 
mijn BH zover naar beneden kunt krijgen als de salarissen zijn, 
uw piemel zo hard kunt krijgen als het leven is en hem zo lang omhoog kunt houden als de prijzen 
en me dan ook nog zo hard kunt naaien, zoals u het Nederlandse volk naait, meneer de minister van financiëen, DAN IS HET VOOR U GRATIS !

----------


## sis

Goed zo Mac , je zit in vorm geloof ik  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> Goed zo Mac , je zit in vorm geloof ik 
> sis



nope, goeie bronnen en een goeie cmd-c em cmd-v knop lol

----------


## 4AC

Picasa-webalbums - Teun

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Q-av

Zo is toch net makkelijker :Big Grin:  en ik vind hem heel sterk  :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa

> Topppunt van lef: bij een politieagent in de laars pissen en zeggen dat 'ie stinkvoeten heeft!
> 
> toppunt van lef: bij de buren een baksteen door de ruit gooien en vragen of je 'em terug mag!
> 
> Daan



Voor het Weeshuis gaan staan zingen " Is je moeder ook thuis, is je moeder ook thuis..."

Een kind met 1 been een step geven....

Een dove een klap in het gezicht geven en zeggen " Wie niet horen wil, moet het maar voelen.."

Tja..

----------


## john-xr3i

> Een dove een klap in het gezicht geven en zeggen " Wie niet horen wil, moet het maar voelen.."




 " Een blinde een klap in het gezicht geven en zeggen "die zag je niet aan komen hé!!"

john

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat is een gitarist zonder vriendin?
Waarschijnlijk dakloos. :Big Grin: 

Komt een gitarist bij de dokter, hij laat zich onderzoeken, de dokter kijkt bedenkelijk en zegt; ik heb slecht nieuws, ik ben bang dat u nog maar 3 maanden te leven heeft.
Waarop de gitarist heel verbaasd reageert: Waarvan dan? :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Toen ik haar zag waren we op slag verliefd, toen we gingen samenwonen zei ze: "ik hou van jou".
Toen we gingen trouwen zei ze: "ik hou nog meer van jou".
Toen we gingen scheiden zei ze: "ik hou ALLES van jou!".

----------


## martin rs

In een dorp woont een alleenstaande moeder met haar twee zoons. 
Deze twee halen altijd kattenkwaad uit en als er iets gebeurt weet iedereen in het hele dorp al dat die twee het moeten zijn geweest.
De moeder is daar uiteraard zo zat van want die wordt er ook op aangekeken en ze zoekt hulp.
De pastoor wil haar wel helpen en zegt stuur eerst de jongste maar even langs in de kerk.
De jongen zit uiteindelijk in de kerk en de pastoor vraagt "waar is ***". 
De jongen geeft geen antwoord en kijkt angstig om zich heen. De pastoor herhaalt de vraag "waar is ***.
De jongen kijkt nog angstiger en kijkt al waar de uitgang is.
Omdat de pastoor geen antwoord krijgt verheft de pastoor zijn stem en vraagt nogmaals: "waar is ***".
De jongen vliegt op en vlucht zo snel hij kan naar de deur. 
Vervolgens meteen naar huis, de deur open en rent naar zijn kamer en gaat onder het bed liggen. 
Zijn broer ziet hem nog voorbij vliegen en gaat er meteen achteraan en vraagt wat er aan de hand is.
Nou zegt de geschrokken jongen:"wij hebben een enorm probleem, *** is pleite en ze denken dat wij het hebben gedaan."

----------


## martin rs

Een meid van het platteland is 16 en mag voor het eerst naar een discotheek om te stappen. 
Ze stapt op haar fiets en gaat in de avond richting de grote disco waar die avond jeroen van inkel zal optreden.
Ze krijgt onderweg helaas een lekke band en moet verder lopen, tot er een auto stopt met daarin jeroen van inkel naar de disco waar hij zo moet optreden.
Hij bied de meid een lift aan en zodoende gaat de fiets achterin en de meid mee in de auto.
Jeroen ziet haar wel zitten en legt zijn hand op haar been.
De plattelandsmeid die van niks weet snapt het niet en denkt het zal wel zo horen dus die doet dat ook bij hem.
Jeroen zet meteen de auto aan de kant, doet de motor en lampen uit, haalt hem uit zijn broek en zegt tegen haar "doe er maar mee wat je doen wil"
De meid kijkt hem zeer verrast aan en pakt zijn staafmixer meteen beet en reikt met haar hoofd ernaartoe. 
Als ze er vlak voor is stopt ze en zegt ze "ik wil graag de groeten doen aan al mijn vrienden ouders ooms tantes ......................................"

----------


## martin rs

Er schiet me een vervolg binnen:

De meid van het platte land verteld alles aan haar moeder wat er is gebeurd met jeroen van inkel. 
De moeder schrikt er toch wel van en zegt "volgende keer als een jongen teveel wil vraag je maar hoe noemen we onze kinderen. dat zal ze genoeg afschrikken."
De meid gaat met advies op stap en komt in de disco een leuke jongen tegen. 
Na het stappen gaat ze met hem me naar huis en ze belanden in bed. 
Na de daad schiet de meid ineens te binnen dat haar moeder advies had gegeven. 
Onder het motto liever laat dan nooit zegt ze hoe noemen we onze kinderen?
De jongen zegt terwijl hij een knoop in de condoom legt "Als ze hier uit komen noemen we ze david copperfield"

----------


## martin rs

De creditcrisis slaat ook toe bij de stappende jongeren. 
Twee studenten hebben nog maar 5 euro voor een avond stappen.
Een van de twee zegt tegen de ander "we kopen een rookworst van ons laatste geld. we drinken tot ze beginnen over betalen. op dat moment steek jij die worst door je gulp en ga ik erop zuigen en worden we eruit gesmeten zonder dat we betaald hebben"
De ander vind het een goed idee en na de rookworst gekocht te hebben gaan ze stappen.
In de kroeg drinken ze wat biertjes en als er over betalen wordt gesproken steekt de een de worst door de gulp en gaat de ander beginnen met mondeling examen. de twee worden eruit gegooit en het ging goed. 
Ze lopen meteen door naar de volgende waar ze hetzelfde doen. 
Na 5 kroegen krijgt een toch wat honger en zegt geef mij even een stuk van die worst want ik heb honger. 
Waarop de ander zegt "Die was in de eerste kroeg al op"

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Serieus, de meeste van ons bouwen / breken op zaterdag een klus, en jij zit moppen te typen? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Serieus, de meeste van ons bouwen / breken op zaterdag een klus, en jij zit moppen te typen?



De kredietcrisis is hier dus kennelijk ook al doorgedrongen. :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Volgens mij is juiste degene die zaterdags niet perse aan het klussen is de gelukkige en dan maakt MEEO toch wel een erg goeie grap door lollig te proberen te doen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Q-av

Ja ik zal maar zeggen dat ik er zelf voor kies om nu vrij te zijn :Confused:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Volgens mij is juiste degene die zaterdags niet perse aan het klussen is de gelukkige en dan maakt MEEO toch wel een erg goeie grap door lollig te proberen te doen



Kijk, jij hebt me door!

_Wat een muizenleven_

----------


## Gast1401081

De juf staat voor haar klas en vraagt aan Jantje: Er zitten 6 vogels op het hek, je schiet er 2 dood. Hoeveel blijven er dan nog over? Jantje antwoord: Geen enkele juf, want de andere vogels vliegen weg van het schieten. Nee Jantje, zegt de juf, het antwoord is 4, maar je manier van denken bevalt me wel. Dan zegt Jantje: Juf, ik heb ook een vraag voor u. 3 vrouwen eten een ijsje, de 1e likt aan het ijsje, de 2e zuigt aan het ijsje en de 3e bijt erin. Hoe kun je nu zien welke vrouw getrouwd is? De juf wordt een beetje rood en zegt dan: De vrouw die aan haar ijsje zuigt. Nee zegt Jantje, het is degene met de trouwring aan haar vinger, maar uw manier van denken bevalt me wel.

----------


## Gast1401081

Zaterdagochtend, halfzeven, een wielerfanaat ontwaakt, glipt stilletjes uit bed om z'n vrouw niet te wekken en verdwijnt in alle stilte in de badkamer. Eenmaal in zijn rennersoutfit, gaat hij op z'n tenen naar de garage om de banden van zijn fiets op te pompen. Bij het openen van de garagepoort slaat de ijskoude sneeuwregen hem in het gezicht. Alhoewel hij al erger meegemaakt heeft, besluit hij toch maar eerst naar het weerbericht te luisteren op de radio. De weersvoorspelling is dramatisch: sneeuw, ijzel, hagel, stormwind... Uiteindelijk besluit hij daarom toch maar terug naar bed te gaan. Hij kleedt zich uit en kruipt hij dicht tegen z'n vrouw d'r rug en fluistert: "Het is verschrikkelijk slecht weer, schat!" Waarop z'n vrouw antwoordt: "Ja, niet te geloven hè, dat m'n man zelfs in dit weer, weer is gaan fietsen!"

----------


## Gast1401081

De eigenaar van een apotheek komt binnen en vindt een kerel leunend tegen de
muur.
De eigenaar vraagt de bediende:
'Wat is er gebeurd met die man daar tegen de muur?'
De bediende antwoordt:
'Hij kwam hier vanmorgen iets halen voor zijn hoest.
Ik kon de hoest siroop niet vinden,daarom gaf ik hem een volledige fles
laxeermiddel.'
De eigenaar sperde verschrikt zijn ogen, en schreeuwde:
'Je kunt een hoest niet met een fles laxeermiddel behandelen !'
De bediende antwoordt kalm:
'Natuurlijk kunt je dat. Bekijk hem. Hij durft niet meer hoesten'

----------


## Gast1401081

Een scout van voetbalclub Feijenoord vertelt de trainer dat hij een fantastische jonge Irakese spits aan het werk heeft gezien in Bagdad.
De trainer stapt onmiddellijk op het vliegtuig om een wedstrijd te gaan bekijken. 
De trainer is behoorlijk onder de indruk: de spits maakt drie mooie doelpunten. 
Hij laat de speler een contract ondertekenen en neemt hem mee naar Rotterdam.
Vijf weken later: Feijenoord staat 4-0 achter tegen Sparta. 
Er zijn nog maar twintig minuten te spelen. 
De trainer brengt de Irakees op het veld. Die scoort vier sensationele doelpunten en kopt in de allerlaatste minuut het winnende doelpunt binnen.
Onmiddellijk na de wedstrijd belt de kerel naar zijn moeder: 
Ik heb vandaag twintig minuten meegespeeld en heb al meteen vijf doelpunten gescoord! zegt hij enthousiast. 
De spelers en supporters dragen mij hier allemaal op handen.
"Tof", zegt zijn moeder. 
" Maar ik zal je eens vertellen hoe mijn dag was. 
- Je vader is op straat beschoten. 
- Je zus en ik zijn aangevallen en geslagen en je broer is lid geworden van een bende criminelen. 
En dat allemaal terwijl jij de tijd van je leven hebt." 

De Irakees is onder de indruk: " Ja, wat kan ik zeggen mama? Het spijt me."
"Het spijt je?!" zegt de moeder.
" Het is wel voor jou dat we naar Rotterdam verhuisd zijn, hè!"...

----------


## Gast1401081

Wat niemand weet: 
Het condoom is ruim 2000 jaar geleden uitgevonden door rondreizende artiesten,
ze gebruikten hiervoor een geitedarm.
eind 1800 is dit door de Britten verbeterd.
Die haalden de darm eerst uit de geit.......

----------


## Whitefarmer

Gerard is op dreef.....

----------


## 4AC

Haha, erg leuk!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Carl

Zit er een vent in een kroeg met een treurig gezicht stevig door te halen. Vraagt de barkeeper op een zeker moment aan hem "wat is er aan de hand?"
Zegt hij "Tja, ik heb nogal een probleem. Ik stond vanochtend nogal slaperig op en ik heb per ongeluk € 100,00 op mijn vrouw haar nachtkastje gelegd...."
Zegt de barman"Mwoah, ze weet vast niet wat dat betekent joh."
"Nou..." zegt die man weer, "ik kreeg er € 50,00 terug!"

----------


## Back on Track

er komt een vrouw aan de bar en vraagt: "mag ik Gin Tonic?"
Zegt de barman: "Jah wat dan wel?"

----------


## showband

speciaal voor Mac

----------


## 4AC

lol!

Ik heb me al vaker zitten afvragen wat de beweegredenen voor die naam zijn geweest... (?)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

[IMG]http://www.specialfarm.net/********2008/********-header.jpg[/IMG]


deze bedoelde je?

----------


## mhsounds

haha prachtig

----------


## moderator

Raadsel dan maar...

Rara, welke nickname gaat er schuil achter de persoon op deze foto

----------


## Whitefarmer

....Well It isn't me!  :EEK!:

----------


## Drumvogel

Misschien wel wat schokkend maar ik hoorde laatst deze:

In Japan hebben ze een nieuw systeem ontwikkeld met een extreme afstraling. 

Too soon?!

----------


## stainz

Nog een mogelijk iet wat schokkend...

Een niet nader te noemen japanse autofabrikant komt met een nieuwe auto op de markt, naar verluidt is hij groter dan de (VW) Golf; de Tsunami.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Raadsel dan maar...
> 
> Rara, welke nickname gaat er schuil achter de persoon op deze foto



rudolph de rednosed bass-deer?

----------


## moderator

Leuke gok mac, maarja, net niet...
Zal je helpen: klein menneke, brilletje, speelt gitaar zingt ook niet onverdienstelijk, speelt ook plenty andere instrumenten...
Het is'm, niet...maar hij had het kunnen zijn!

----------


## ajdeboer

> klein menneke, brilletje, speelt gitaar zingt ook niet onverdienstelijk, speelt ook plenty andere instrumenten...



Hans Liberg???  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik dacht aan Eric Clapton...  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Leuke gok mac, maarja, net niet...
> Zal je helpen: klein menneke, brilletje, speelt gitaar zingt ook niet onverdienstelijk, speelt ook plenty andere instrumenten...



De heer showband??? :Confused:

----------


## showband

nope, "zingt ook niet onverdienstelijk" zou dan "horen we liever niet zingen"  moeten zijn  :Wink:  En zo een kleine basgitaar zou niet de hele schlung coveren  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

http://wojcik.hyves.nl/fotos/1114574039/0/wf-m/
Lijkt er een beetje op? :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

"Dit profiel is helaas niet zichtbaar voor iedereen".

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Whitefarmer

ook niet na inloggen......

Je moet de foto even naar :

IEDEREEN


hevelen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

nu wel  :Wink:  het gaat trouwens om de rechter persoon op de foto  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJordy

nog niet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

> "Dit profiel is helaas niet zichtbaar voor iedereen".
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Helaas, nog steeds niet.
Beetje zinloze berichten zo, aub de volgende keer even zelf de link checken door even uit te loggen!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

hier in één keer prima, maar die zangeres vind ik zonder baard toch knapper..

----------


## Whitefarmer

Jah, die zie ik liever naakt met alleen een muziekinstrument om achter te verschuilen (mondharmonica, dwarsfluit ofzo...)

Haha, het is alweer even geleden dat ik showband heb gezien, maar ik vond het wel goed gevonden  :Cool: .

----------


## dj-wojcik

Misschien dan maar op deze manier. Sorry voor het ongemak! :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

En toch - als ik een keuze heb - de fotograaf dan toch maar liever 
FF meer naar links laten pannen.
Zo ongeveer met die saxofonist in het midden  :Big Grin: .

Maar we mogen in elk geval gelukkig zijn dat *de man met de baard* 
- geen jurk draagt, 
en
- geen boek hanteert maar een gitaar!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> En toch - als ik een keuze heb - de fotograaf dan toch maar liever 
> FF meer naar links laten pannen.
> Zo ongeveer met die saxofonist in het midden .



haha, maar dan de focus NIET op de sax!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Vast wel al een keer voorbijgekomen ergens in dit topic.


Ik heb pas een nieuwe vriendin en heb haar verteld dat pijpen goed is voor je gebit, op haar vraag hoe dat zo zei ik:
ALS JE HET NIET DOET ROS IK DE TANDEN UIT JE SMOEL!!!!

----------


## moderator

John, weet diezelfde vriendin wel heel goed het verschil tussen ananas en meloen? ........

----------


## Whitefarmer

> John, weet diezelfde vriendin wel heel goed het verschil tussen ananas en meloen? ........



....lol...

beter dan mijn vrouw  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Gast1401081

Carpale tunnel syndroom versneller....

----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## Drumvogel

Als de basgitaar uit fase staat spreken we dan van een contrabas?

----------


## Gast1401081

enne,

----------


## Gast1401081

mart smeets uit de tour geschopt...

jack van gelder ook niet schoon..

----------


## Gast1401081

haags keyboard

----------


## 4AC

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

Iemand wel eens gehoord van de term: planking?

----------


## Stefan-w

Haha, ja las het laatst ergens ja. Is toch een soort rage dat mensen op de meest gekke plekken gaan planken?

----------


## Tom06

Ja hahah dat gebeurt op onze school ook  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Tja, en ik doe het tijdens het afbreken. Altijd in voor een geintje in de late uurtjes. :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

lol, ik plank ook wel eens maar deze vond ik wel origineel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Een jonge dame zet haar boodschappen op de band, te weten:

- kaas (voorgesneden)
- 2 blikken soep (Unox tomaten)
- uien
- 2 pakken melk
- zakje muntdrop
- boterhamworst
- 2 diepvriespizza's
- bakpapier
- keukenrollen
- vanille yoghurt

De man achter haar kijkt dit allemaal aan en zegt: 'U bent vast alleenstaand?'
De jonge dame wenst niet te reageren en maakt nonverbaal duidelijk dat ze met rust gelaten wil worden. Dan gaat ze denken: 'Aan de boodschappen kan hij niet zien dat ik vrijgezel ben, kent hij me?, ziet hij het toch aan de boodschappen? stalkt hij me?' Nog voordat ze haar pinpas moet trekken om te betalen wint haar nieuwsgierigheid het: 'Meneer, hoe ziet u aan mijn inkopen dat ik alleenstaand ben?'
De man: 'Geen idee, ik vind u alleen erg lelijk..'

----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## Gast1401081

ik ben er eindelijk achter waarom ik vrouwen in leren kleding zo opwindend vind!   ze ruiken naar een nieuwe auto

----------


## showband



----------


## Gast1401081

Man tegen zijn vrouw die snel wil afvallen: Je moet meedoen aan de Missverkiezingen. Vrouw: Hoezo dat nou weer? Man: Dan val je direct af!

----------


## Gast1401081

Aan een bushalte stappen twee Italianen op.
Zodra zij op hun plaats zitten beginnen ze een druk gesprek.
Een dame die net achter hen zit negeert hen eerst maar haar aandacht wordt toch getrokken als zij hoort wat de ene Italiaan tegen de andere verteld.
"Emma come first. Den I come. Den two asses come together. I come once-a-more. two asses, they come together again. I come again and pee twice. Then I come one lasta time."

"You foul-mouthed sex obsessed swine," valt de dame ontdaan uit "In this country we don't speak aloud in public places about our sex lives........."
"Hey, coola down lady," zei de man.
"Who talkin' abouta sexa?
I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spella Mississippi'.

----------


## Stefan-w

Er zitten 2 mannen op de bank.
De ene man vraagt aan de andere: Hé Vertel is van dat ongeluk.
De andere man kijkt hem verbaast aan: Welk ongeluk :Confused: 
Zegt die andere man: Nou je wou toch niet vertellen dat je zo geboren bent!

----------


## 4AC

http://www.hifi.nl/brochures/EuroRet...1-MAY-120d.pdf
Lachen, joh.
12.700 euro voor een metertje speakerkabel.
Dan moet je echt oppassen als je een stukje kabel stript voor een connector of iets dergelijks, je gooit klauwen geld weg!

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: Pag. 34: deze tin "clearly sounds better"

----------


## stamgast

> http://www.hifi.nl/brochures/EuroRet...1-MAY-120d.pdf



O heerlijk! Vooral het idee van een eurosnoertje van 125,-. Zouden die lui de elektricien ook opdragen installatiedraad te gebruiken wat 20 x zo duur is voor de bedrading in hun huis?
En hoe komt de elektriciteit hun huis binnen? Een diamanten aggregaat die loopt op honing?

----------


## Richnies2000

> O heerlijk! Vooral het idee van een eurosnoertje van 125,-. Zouden die lui de elektricien ook opdragen installatiedraad te gebruiken wat 20 x zo duur is voor de bedrading in hun huis?
> En hoe komt de elektriciteit hun huis binnen? Een diamanten aggregaat die loopt op honing?



dan moet je nog iets verder kijken, daar staan eurosnoeren van ruim 4000 euro per stuk!!

----------


## mvdwerff

Welke idioot koopt dit nou? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carl

Ze hebben ook XLR kabels van  9350,00
Ik ga mijn kistje maar vervangen voor deze, zal vast beter klinken. Wil er iemand meedoen, bij 100 stuks krijgen we vast wel wat korting.....

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ze hebben ook XLR kabels van  9350,00
> Ik ga mijn kistje maar vervangen voor deze, zal vast beter klinken. Wil er iemand meedoen, bij 100 stuks krijgen we vast wel wat korting.....



 
of een speakersnoer van 18k per meter...... wtf man puur goud is nog goedkoper dan dat.

----------


## Gast1401081

De Manager van tegenwoordig. 




Een herder hoedt zijn kudde schapen op een veld ver en verlaten als hij een blinkend nieuwe Audi a6 cabrio in een stofwolk ziet naderen.
De bestuurder, een man elegant gekleed in een pak van Versace, schoenen Van Gucci, een bril van Ray Ban en een stropdas van Yves Sain-Laurent, stopt en leunt uit het raam.
"Als ik jou precies vertel hoeveel schapen jij hebt, krijg ik er dan eentje van je?", vraagt hij aan de herder.
De herder kijkt de yup aan en zegt: "Ok, waarom niet".
De yup trekt onmiddellijk zijn laptop van Dell op schoot en verbindt deze via bluetooth met zijn mobieltje van KPN.
Hij maakt een gprs verbinding met internet, surft naar een website van NASA en selecteert een navigatie systeem om zijn exacte positie te bepalen. Hij stuurt vervolgens de data naar een andere satelliet van NASA, die het hele gebied scant en hem een ultra scherpe foto stuurt.
De yup opent Adobe Photoshop en stuurt de foto naar een laboratorium in Hamburg dat hem na enkele seconden een E-mail stuurt op zijn Palm Pilot met de bevestiging dat de foto is bewerkt en opgeslagen.
Via een ODBC connectie maakt hij verbinding met een MS-SQL database en in een sheet van Excel met honderden ingewikkelde formules laadt hij alle data via de E-mail van zijn Blackberry.
Na enkele minuten genereert het programma een antwoord van 150 pagina's in kleur en de yup drukt deze af op zijn mini HP laserjet.
Hij kijkt de herder aan en zegt: "Je hebt exact 1586 schapen".
"Dat klopt", zegt de herder, "je mag dus een schaap uitzoeken".
De yup stapt uit, zoekt een dier uit en doet hem in zijn achterbak.
Dan zegt de herder:
"He, als ik jouw beroep raad, geef je dan mijn dier terug?"
De yup denkt even na en zegt: "Ok, waarom niet".
De herder zegt: "Je bent een manager."
"Ongelooflijk", zegt de yup, "hoe weet je dat?"
"Dat is niet zo moeilijk", zegt de herder, 
"Je verschijnt terwijl niemand daarom gevraagd heeft, je stelt een vraag waar niemand op zit te wachten en je wilt betaald worden voor het antwoord, terwijl ik dat antwoord al weet. Bovendien begrijp je geen flikker van mijn werk. Dus geef me mijn hond terug ...

----------


## Gast1401081

handig, he, Twitter...

----------


## Tom06

Ga voor de grap eens naar google maps en klik op routebeschrijving, typ daar bij a; china en bij b; japan. Maak de route en kijk bij stap 27.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

[IMG]http://www.********.nl/images/SchermafbeeldingCh_Jp.png[/IMG]

----------


## Tom06

Die bedoel ik ja  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

The European Commission has announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European nation rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, Her Majesty's Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c".  Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy.  The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of the "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expected to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.
Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl.

Der vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze drem of! a unite d urop vil finali kum tru.

If zis mad yu smil, pleas pas it on to oza pepl.

----------


## AJB

Een  paar komt bij een heel sjiek restaurant in Parijs binnen. De ober vraagt wat ze willen drinken.   Zegt de vrouw: Voor mij roze champagne. De  ober vraagt: En voor meneer? Zegt de vrouw: Een glas plat water. De  ober blijft discreet en brengt het  gevraagde. Even later komt hij vragen of ze hun keuze hebben gemaakt.  
Zegt de vrouw: Jazeker als voorgerecht neem ik foie gras, dan een halve kreeft, dan canard lorange en als nagerecht kaas en een aardbeientaartje. En om te drinken mag je me een halve fles Petrus van 1989 geven.  
En voor meneer? vraagt de ober.  
Zegt de vrouw:Voor meneer enkele blaadjes sla als voorgerecht, dan gekookte wortelen en als nagerecht een ijsje op basis van rauwe worteltjes en om te drinken een glas groentesap.  
De ober ietwat gegeneerd zegt: Meneer is zeker op dieet?  
Waarop de vrouw antwoordt: Nee,  maar zolang meneer overal gaat wippen als een konijn, zal meneer ook eten als een konijn!

----------


## AJB

Aan de Italiaanse grens. Vijf Duitsers in een Audi Quattro komen aan bij de Italiaanse grens. De Italiaanse grenspolitie houdt hen aan en zegt: Het is illegaal om met vijf personen in een Quattro te zitten.
Wat bedoelt u met het is illegaal? vraagt de Duitse bestuurder verbaasd.
Quattro betekent vier zegt de Italiaanse grenspolitie.
Quattro is de naam van de auto, zegt de Duitser stomverbaasd.
Hier kijk in de papieren: deze auto is ontworpen voor 5 personen.
Dat is niet mijn schuld! zegt de agent. Quattro betekent vier.
U heeft vijf mensen in uw auto zitten en u overtreedt dus de wet.
De Duitser reageert zeer geïrriteerd  Idioot!  haal je supervisor, ik wil iemand spreken die intelligenter is dan u!
Sorry, zegt de Italiaanse agent, Dat zal niet gaan. Hij is druk bezig met twee personen in een Fiat Uno.

----------


## AJB

Een dronkenlap was trots op zijn nieuwe appartement en na een avondje uit toonde hij het aan enkele vrienden. Zo kwamen ze op de slaapkamer en daar hing een grote koperen gong. Wat gebeurt er met die gong? vroeg een van de vrienden. Het is geen gong. t Is een sprekende klok, antwoordde de dronkaard. Een sprekende klok? Eerlijk waar? vroeg zijn verbaasde vriend. Jaaa, bevestigde de eigenaar.
En hoe werkt zoiets dan? vroeg de vriend met een achterdochtige blik. Kijk, zei de zatlap. Hij nam het bijhorende slaghout, gaf de gong een oorverdovende klap en deed een stap achteruit. De drie gasten stonden verbaasd naar elkaar te kijken, tot plots iemand aan de andere kant van de muur schreeuwde, Jij, vervelende zak! Het is ***verdorie kwart voor vier in de morgen!

----------


## Gast1401081

olympische spelen in Londen:

----------


## moderator

BREAING NEWS:
De opening van de OS 2012 wordt verzorgd door de Kaiser chiefs. De Olympische hymne wordt vervangen door de grote hit van de band " I predict a riot"
De band denk nog aan een aanpassing van de naam naar Kaiser Thiefs.

----------


## Gast1401081

er heeft iemand een Nigeriaanse mail-zwendelaar een Harry Potter over laten schrijven

----------


## qvt

[QUOTE=**************;567938]er heeft iemand een Nigeriaanse mail-zwendelaar 

Geweldig!!

----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## 4AC

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## ajdeboer

Een poppodium dat slechte artiesten vanzelf van het podium haalt, ideaal! 
Waar vind ik dat?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

*Op andere fora hebben ze ook zo hun issues.*

Problemen van andere forums kort samengevat: 

Lamborghini Forum: Windgeruis bij 330 km/h, ik weet het niet meer 

Audi A8 Forum: Waar kan ik mijn Rolex laten repareren? 

Fiat Forum: Hallo? Ben ik hier de enige? 

Mercedes C-klasse Forum: Mijn Mercedes is zondag bij het brood halen nat geworden - wat moet ik nu doen? 

Mazda MX-5 Forum: Zo'n boerenpummel is met een Volkswagen Touareg over mijn auto heengereden. 

Volkswagen Touareg Forum: Er zit een Mazda MX-5 klem onder mijn chassis. Hoe krijg ik 'm los? 

Renault Forum: Maandkaart te koop - auto is sneller dan verwacht teruggekomen uit de garage 

Bentley Forum: Ik heb vandaag de asbak gebruikt. Hoe kan ik 'm vervangen? 

Porsche Cayenne Forum: Benzineverbruik minder dan 40 liter per 100 km. Motor defect? 

Smart Forum: Motorblok van motorfiets ingebouwd. Eindelijk meer vermogen! 

Camaro Forum: Mijn vriendin is met mijn broer en zijn vrouw naar bed gegaan. Hoe kan ik ze ombrengen? Ik heb al een strafblad en ga zeker niet weer de bajes in! 

Mustang Forum: Zo'n idioot in een Civic heeft vandaag geprobeerd me in te halen 

Civic Forum: Zo'n idioot in een Mustang heeft vandaag geprobeerd me in te halen 

Honda Civic CRX forum: WeEt IemAnd WaT vOOr sOoRt lIjM Ik hEt bEStE kAN gEBruiKUuH oM mUn sPoiLEr VaSTtE mAKU ?? 

Honda Accord Forum: Ik krijg mama's auto. Zoek goedkope 18" velgen 

Volkswagen Bora Forum: Ik ben kwaad. Iedereen denkt dat ik een Golf met rugzak heb 

Opel Forum: Mijn Corsa heeft geen roest! ECHT WAAR! (verwijderd door moderator) 

Mazda MX-5 Forum: Mag ik als man in een vrouwenauto rijden? 

Lexus Forum: Waar vind ik achterlichten in Volkswagen-stijl? 

BMW M3 Forum: Waar kan ik Golf III buitenspiegels aankomen? 

Dodge Viper Forum: Smart klem in luchtinlaat. Hoe krijg ik 'm weer eruit? 

Ford Fi?sta Forum - Help! Er zit een naaimachine onder mijn motorkap 

Seat Marbella Forum: Ik kon vandaag een vrachtwagen bijhouden! 

Seat Marbella forum: Mijn Marbella is door de politie in beslag genomen, ze twijfelden of het Uno Turbo blok en de 2cm uit-stekende velgen origineel waren.

Trabant Forum: Ik ben nieuw hier. Waar bouw ik de brandstofpomp in? 

Trabant Forum: Ik heb een Mercedes-motor ingebouwd, nu loopt hij, loopt hij niet, loopt hij, loopt hij niet... 
(Antwoord van Mercedes: U heeft een ruitenwissermotor ingebouwd. Van intervalstand op stand 1 zetten).

----------


## 4AC

Iemand die zich aangesproken voelt?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tarpan

als ik de bas mag doen  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## Gast1401081



----------


## ralph

Een blondje wilde gaan vissen op het ijs. Ze had vele boeken over het onderwerp gelezen, schafte de nodige spullen aan en ging naar het ijs.
Nadat ze haar comfortabele stoeltje op het ijs zette, maakte ze een ronde opening in het ijs. Opeens donderde een stem vanuit de hemel:
“HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.”
Geschrokken verplaatste het blondje zich naar een andere plaats op het ijs. Ze zette haar stoeltje neer en wilde weer een gat in het ijs maken.
Opnieuw hoorde ze een stem donderen vanuit de hemel:
“HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.”
Het blondje, zeer bezorgd, verplaatste zich naar de andere kant van het ijs. Ze zette haar stoeltje weer neer en wil opnieuw een gat in het ijs maken. Opnieuw hoorde ze de stem:
“HIER ZIT GEEN VIS.”
Ze stopt, kijkt naar de hemel en roept:
” BENT U DAT ***?”
De stem antwoordde:
“NEE, IK BEN DE OMROEPER VAN DEZE IJSBAAN!”

----------


## NesCio01

Technisch wonder?
Iets over autotechniek.

Heb ik weer.

4 weken geleden strand ik met m'n oude bus op de vluchtstrook,
bus deed nada, noppes, niets meer.
ANWB gebeld en na ruim 3/4 uur komt het bekende gele gevaarte
voorrijden. Portier gaat open en,........... sorry dames, maar er stapt 
een vrouw uit.
Niet dat ik iets tegen hardwerkende dames heb, maar ik wel een beetje
van een vooringenomen standpunt over vrouwen onder de motorkap.
Als een beetjuh Alphamannetje zie ik de dames dan ook liever aan de muur
van de garage  :Smile: 
Enfin, dame vraagt wat er aan scheelt en start direct met het demonteren van
de onder mijn zitting geplaatste accu. Ze is er wel ff mee bezig, krijgt m eruit
en zet m op de vluchtstrook. Mevrouw gaat erop zitten en haalt een baal zware
shag uit haar borstzak.
Pffffff, typisch weer iets voor mijn vooringenomen standpunt, een vrouw met  
zware shag...............
Ze bouwt een shaggie, steekt m aan en zittend op de accu rookt ze eerst d'r
shaggie helemaal op, schiet m weg en zegt me:
"_Nou meneer, aan uw accu zal het niet liggen, want m'n spiraaltje begint
al aardig te gloeien_".

grtz

Nes

----------


## stainz

Op de middelbare school had ik nogal wat moeite met de Nederlandse (en ook vreemde) talen, ik voelde mij dan ook gezegend met de (op mobiele telefoons) niet altijd even goed werkende auto correct functie..:

Ik heb een spel kont roller in die pc fan mei, die vraag ik steeds te kei ken offer ook vouw ten sein.
  Ik tic een toets en mak een wort en wacht op wad hem zeg, of ik nauw goed zit offer keert hei ken in taal sein weg.
Zo gouw er een ver gissing is zeg hei dat dus die rekt dan maak ik al me vouw tegoed soda tut beter bekt.
Ik dé dit stuk ook door hum heen ben blei dat hei toen zij dat hem geen vouwtje fin den kon in 't Neder lans fan mei.

----------


## jans

> Op de middelbare school had ik nogal wat moeite met de Nederlandse (en ook vreemde) talen, ik voelde mij dan ook gezegend met de (op mobiele telefoons) niet altijd even goed werkende auto correct functie..:
> 
> Ik heb een spel kont roller in die pc fan mei, die vraag ik steeds te kei ken offer ook vouw ten sein.
>   Ik tic een toets en mak een wort en wacht op wad hem zeg, of ik nauw goed zit offer keert hei ken in taal sein weg.
> Zo gouw er een ver gissing is zeg hei dat dus die rekt dan maak ik al me vouw tegoed soda tut beter bekt.
> Ik dé dit stuk ook door hum heen ben blei dat hei toen zij dat hem geen vouwtje fin den kon in 't Neder lans fan mei.



Word vond bij mij toch echt een fout  :Smile:

----------


## stainz

@jans
Als je wilt weten wat "wort" is dan moet je eens met een (hobby)bierbrouwer gaan praten.. het is wel degelijk een bestaand woord alleen het staat niet in het woordenboek van heel veel software

----------


## Timothy

> @jans
> Als je wilt weten wat "wort" is dan moet je eens met een (hobby)bierbrouwer gaan praten.. het is wel degelijk een bestaand woord alleen het staat niet in het woordenboek van heel veel software



Ik denk dat jans toch wel het office-programma bedoelt hoor...

----------


## stainz

@Timothy 
Als je de tekst in word zet komt wort eruit als enige foute woord

----------


## Timothy

> @Timothy 
> Als je de tekst in word zet komt wort eruit als enige foute woord



OK, zo ver had ik het niet onderzocht (wie vindt het trouwens uit!? :Confused: )  :Wink:

----------


## showband

Een man zit aan de bar en leest het volgende bord met aanbiedingen.

- Bier : 2 euro
- Sandwich  met kip : 4 euro
- Masturberen : 15 euro

De man twijfelt een beetje over dit aanbod.
De dienster achter de bar bekijkend, super aantrekkelijk met zwarte haren, vraagt hij haar:
"Heu, die masturbatie, doe jij die ook?"
Met een hete blik en een zwoele lage stem antwoordt zij: "Jazeker, mooie jongen..."
"Goed", zegt hij dan, "wil je dan a.u.b. je handen goed wassen want ik wil graag een sandwich met kip."

----------

